# US Nationals 2011



## Tyson (Dec 2, 2010)

Registration for US 2011 is now open.

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

Registered and payed


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im a little confused, if I register before April 1st, do I pay the event fee increment shown next to the event or not?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

each event has a fee, though if you pay before april then the prices stay at what is listed next to each event

though after april first the event increments get added on for each event. it's best to register early


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 2, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> each event has a fee, though if you pay before april then the prices stay at what is listed next to each event
> 
> though after april first the event increments get added on for each event. it's best to register early


 
oh ok, now I get it, I will try to register ASAP


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope I can make it. What if I register and pay, but I discover I can't make it?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 2, 2010)

> Because your registration is a demonstration of commitment to attend the tournament, registration fees are non-refundable.



That's what the site says. It's a bit rigid but they have a good reason for doing it.

I'm probably going to wait until mid March to register. The base fees don't increase until it hits April.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha, I love that picture of Takao and is daughter! Also, Bob clapping in the background is funny.


As for registering, I would say that I'd wait until ~March, but telling if I'd be there from now compared to March isn't much of a difference.
On the other hand, no one really knows what events they plan to practice for the next year. For all I know, I could go really hardcore into Sq-1, while giving up 3x3 forever.

I would bother getting excited, but this is such a far away date; it seems as though Nats 2010 was just last week...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope i can go. My dad would have to drive up from CapeCod at Midnight.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be there to once again claim the UWR for orangina.


----------



## voytek (Dec 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Haha, I love that picture of Takao and is daughter! Also, Bob clapping in the background is funny.


 
I like the one from the past winners table, click on the link under 2009 Rowe's name.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 3, 2010)

Woohoo, I can almost 100% go


----------



## Shortey (Dec 3, 2010)

wtf 1000$ plane ticket 
ill search and see if i find anything cheapER


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 3, 2010)

Also, anything else to see in Ohio while I am there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, anything else to see in Ohio while I am there?


 
Ohio's not that exciting of a tourist destination (about like Indiana ) - I guess that's one disadvantage of holding Nationals in the Midwest. But you could take in some of the nice amusement parks: Cedar Point or Kings Island, for instance. I think our family is going to do an amusement park tour as part of our US Nationals trip.


----------



## blah (Dec 3, 2010)

Stop by to see me on the way to Kings Island. I might not be able to make Nationals.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, anything else to see in Ohio while I am there?


 
Ohio isn't exactly a prime tourist spot, but there is the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland (which is pretty awesome) and one of the best roller coaster parks in the world, Cedar Point, in Sandusky, OH. I'm kinda reaching her with this one, but it is fun. That's what Kyle and I did when we went out to the Ohio Open this summer, at least. We enjoyed the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on our own and Cedar Point with the Hughey's. 

But basically, Ohio is not really a visiting paradise, it's more a place people like to leave.

EDIT: You could take a bus/train/short flight to Chicago, it's not terribly far and there is a lot to see. It would be a lot more worthy tourist destination than anything in Ohio.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2010)

Kian said:


> EDIT: You could take a bus/train/short flight to Chicago, it's not terribly far and there is a lot to see. It would be a lot more worthy tourist destination than anything in Ohio.


 
That's a good suggestion! Also, Washington DC might be worth visiting. (Chicago is 6 hours away by car, Washington DC is 7 1/2 hours away by car)

It might be worth seeing if you can rent a car to tour around a bit; the problem in the USA is that public transit is hard to come by outside the big cities, and you really need a car to get around much.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's a good suggestion! Also, Washington DC might be worth visiting. (Chicago is 6 hours away by car, Washington DC is 7 1/2 hours away by car)
> 
> It might be worth seeing if you can rent a car to tour around a bit; the problem in the USA is that public transit is hard to come by outside the big cities, and you really need a car to get around much.


 
I don't think Charlie is 25, which would make renting a car an even more painfully expensive experience, but it's certainly the most convenient way to travel to multiple cities in the US. The cheapest way to get around to DC or to Chicago would be bus. Flights of that distance would probably be cheaper than trains, now that I think about it. Once you're in one of those cities public transportation is not a problem, they both have good subway systems. (If anyone does intend on not renting a car and visiting DC they should fly into Reagan (DCA), not Dulles (IAD) or Baltimore Washington (BWI), as they are far outside the city.)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 3, 2010)

Kian said:


> Baltimore Washington (BWI), as they are far outside the city.)


 
It doesn't take *that* long to get from Washington to BWI. You remember how short our drive was, right?


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> It doesn't take *that* long to get from Washington to BWI. You remember how short our drive was, right?


 
Probably the best 4 hours of my life.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2010)

must ride top thrill dragster while in ohio....


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> must ride top thrill dragster while in ohio....


 
And solve cube...


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> And solve cube...


 
I don't think that can be done on top thrill dragster.

I did it on another one at Cedar Point, The Iron Dragon.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> must ride top thrill dragster while in ohio....


 
you live in jersey. just go higher and faster on kingda ka.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2010)

but I haven't rode on top thrill dragster yet =(


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2010)

its like 95% the same thing as kingda ka. Just a little smaller. So you haven't ridden 5% of top thrill dragster yet.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh man, I totally have to get to cedar point while I'm there. We have top thrill dragster's predecessor, Xcelerator, at Knott's Berry farm here, but it's like half the height.


----------



## pjk (Dec 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Woohoo, I can almost 100% go


Awesome. I'm hoping to make it, but not positive yet. If I'm still in Colorado when you head to the US, you're welcome to come visit. Do you plan to do a small US tour?


----------



## Forte (Dec 4, 2010)

i don't think i can go ):


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2010)

Those pictures on the homepage, can we view all of them (or previous ones)?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I will be there to once again claim the UWR for orangina.


 
You have some competition this time.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Those pictures on the homepage, can we view all of them (or previous ones)?


 
I've just been stealing them all from Jaclyn's facebook album. If anyone else has good pictures from Nationals last year feel free to send them our way and we can put them in the rotation.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Those pictures on the homepage, can we view all of them (or previous ones)?


Good idea. Here: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/gallery.php


----------



## Branca (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd probably go.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 5, 2010)

pjk said:


> Awesome. I'm hoping to make it, but not positive yet. If I'm still in Colorado when you head to the US, you're welcome to come visit. Do you plan to do a small US tour?


 
I'm doing quite a large US tour... (bit of an Arnaud you could say ) Working at a summer camp in PA (most likely, could be in neighbouring states but it's looking that way atm) for June and July, then heading to Nationals followed by some East Coast for a couple of weeks. I have some family in Ohio that my Dad would like me to visit I think, as I've never met them, so I'll probably do that, but I LOVE ROLLERCOASTERS so that suggestion makes me happy. 

Have some post grad investigations to be doing on the East Coast then I'll probably then go to Canada for a week or so, maybe two, then head West Coast for a few weeks. I don't have to be back here until October, so money permitting, I'll be away for quite a while and be able to see a large bulk of what I want to. Thank you for the offer of a place to stay Pat, I know how much you love Colorado, so I may well have to let you show me how awesome it is!

As I know, er, very little-nothing about America, suggestions for where to head would be most welcome. Maybe not in this thread to avoid clutter though 

PS. I absolutely loathe driving and avoid it at all costs, so I would be extremely surprised if I convinced myself to hire a car


----------



## Bryan (Dec 5, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I would be extremely surprised if I convinced myself to hire a car


 
In America, we rent them


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> In America, we rent them


 
Well, if you think I am going to be walking on sidewalks and putting trash in trash cans, you have another thing coming


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Working at a summer camp in PA (most likely, could be in neighbouring states but it's looking that way atm) for June and July,


 
/me proceeds to make reservations at every summer camp in PA.

Nationals are coming again so soon! I think I might be able to borrow a car and go.


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2010)

Bryan said:


> In America, we rent them


 
And put our luggage in the trunk.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

Where in PA??


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> neighbouring
> 
> As I know, er, very little-nothing about America


We've got a lot to work on


----------



## Meep (Dec 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> i don't think i can go ):


 
No Forte no Meep ):


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 7, 2010)

No Meep no Candia!

@Charlie: Dallas. You should go because you can't travel to the U.S. and not go. In fact, let's change Nats to be in Dallas.
I think that sounds plausible permitting you can travel here yourself. :3


----------



## riffz (Dec 8, 2010)

Kian said:


> I don't think that can be done on top thrill dragster.
> 
> I did it on another one at Cedar Point, The Iron Dragon.


 
Iron Dragon is one of the crappiest rides in that park lol.

I'd actually be interested to see if someone could solve a cube before Top Thrill Dragster was over. I highly doubt they'd let you take one on, though, even if you drilled a keychain into one corner.


----------



## Carson (Dec 8, 2010)

I hereby challenge waffle to an Orangina chug-off!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2010)

Carson said:


> I hereby challenge waffle to an Orangina chug-off!


 
Oh dear, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2010)

oh dear.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2010)

riffz said:


> Iron Dragon is one of the crappiest rides in that park lol.
> 
> I'd actually be interested to see if someone could solve a cube before Top Thrill Dragster was over. I highly doubt they'd let you take one on, though, even if you drilled a keychain into one corner.


 
It was crappy. And there's literally no way anyone could solve it on Top Thrill Dragster, unless you cheated and solved while strapped in before you started moving. The ride is about 15 seconds and you travel at an absurd speed that would make turning basically impossible. There's just no way.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well, if you think I am going to be walking on sidewalks and putting trash in trash cans, you have another thing coming


 
nicely done Charlie


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna do everyone a favor here and decree that all orangina drinking contests must take place outside, and the competitors must remain outside until they are confident that they will not vomit everywhere.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm gonna do everyone a favor here and decree that all orangina drinking contests must take place outside, and the competitors must remain outside until they are confident that they will not vomit everywhere.


 
I think I want to get in on this Orangina chugging. I might start practising (while standing in the bath during and for 30 minutes after).


----------



## Carson (Dec 9, 2010)

I have never tried Orangina, but I have stackmated a few other beverages. I can't remember my exact PB... if Shaden, Chester, or Mitchell see this... maybe they can remember.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 10, 2011)

The lighting in the main room looks so yellow...


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 10, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The lighting in the main room looks so yellow...


 This bump reminds me I have to register before April. I almost forgot about that.

Agreed, it looks _dangerously_ yellow.


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The lighting in the main room looks so yellow...


 
It's not that bad in person.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, the yellow is more an artifact of the camera-phone-quality picture, and the light settings in the room. I'll try to find another picture, although for some reason good ones aren't readily available.

This gives a better impression of what the ballroom looks like:




http://www.osu.edu/watch/45BcBzwHJwQK4


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Woohoo, I can almost 100% go


 
Isn't that what you said last year? and the year before that? Looks like you have a better plan this year though

Also, travelling around is best done by Greyhound bus (or hitchhike). If Greyhounding, bring mini-ES-2x2x2 and give them to crying babies to instantly shut them up (gonna try that with my kids later, it worked great when going from Niagara Falls back to Chicago a few years ago)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Also, travelling around is best done by Greyhound bus


 http://us.megabus.com/
https://www.boltbus.com/
http://www.greyhound.com/

http://www.apexbus.com/
http://www.gotobus.com/bus/

These links may help. I tried to order them from "best" to "worst."


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not sure whether to commit or not... unfortunately my work doesnt like to let me know until like 3 days before whether i cna go or not...
i better be able to go >.>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> I am not sure whether to commit or not... unfortunately my work doesnt like to let me know until like 3 days before whether i cna go or not...
> i better be able to go >.>


 
If you tell them this far in advance surely it should be okay?


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been looking into flights to Columbus from Denver for the last month or so. All around $350+. I'm considering flying to Chicago and renting a car and doing a road trip as well if I can't find any cheaper flights. What have you guys been paying for flights?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

If anyone lives near Maryland (we are near Baltimore, somewhat, could drive somewhat out of way to get you), and wishes to carpool with me/Eric then speak up. You'd have to help pay for gas but..yeah.

Considering just driving the 7 hours to get there..it'd be a lot cheaper.

Can fit 2 people most likely. As long as you don't have a large load of luggage.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

I may come this year. If I can, can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/6bqmzpx
If you're interested in carpooling, let me know.

Basically, get to Harrisburg somehow (bus) and maybe it'll work out.
Minimal luggage. My seat and one other are taken. Small car.


----------



## Hays (Mar 22, 2011)

Not to sound selfish, but any word on prize money? I just committed at least $450 to this trip and I was hoping to win some of it back.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 22, 2011)

In the past (2009) the prize money for 5x5 - 7x7 was donated by V-Cubes. I don't believe we've heard from them at all this year on prize money.


----------



## Coke (Mar 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> but I haven't rode on top thrill dragster yet =(


 
You didn't have waffles for breakfast like I did, today, now did you.

We can't always get what we want buddy xD

registered, btw. This will be my first comp! I'm excited to see all of you cubers for real. Only heard about you guys on teh internet.

Edit: BUMP!


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 27, 2011)

There's so many foreigners, might as well call this World Championships.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't forget to sign up and pay if you haven't already. Registration fees go up on April 1st.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a chance I will carpool with a friend, so I may be able to make it. But it's a 12 hour drive. O___O


----------



## JyH (Mar 27, 2011)

I might. But I also live in MA, so the drive would be really long.


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Don't forget to sign up and pay if you haven't already. Registration fees go up on April 1st.


 
Damnit, Tim. That's why you should post this on April 1st.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 27, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Don't forget to sign up and pay if you haven't already. Registration fees go up on April 1st.


Thanks for the reminder.

Registered and paid.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be heading up there in a carpool with a few other cubers from the south. 

It'll be great to see everyone again!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 28, 2011)

Registered.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 1, 2011)

Important for anyone in NE USA (or anyone flying there.)
MegaBus routes just expanded quite a bit. Check it out. 

ALSO ALSO ALSO
Wanna go to CO the weekend after? THERE'S A BUS FOR THAT


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't think I'm going.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 1, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Don't think I'm going.


 
I do not approve of this.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2011)

So let's hypothetically say that you win US Nationals 2011. And you have the choice between $500 now as a prize, or you flip a coin, essentially betting $600. If it lands one way, you get $1200. If it lands the other way, you get nothing. Which do you choose?

Do the numbers change if we're in Vegas and you're betting on a roulette wheel?


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely wouldn't flip.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2011)

Certainly there's some point where you would flip if I changed the numbers. Such as $500 now, or $2,000 on a coin flip.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 7, 2011)

If I only had a chance to win one event (which I don't) then I wouldn't flip. If I could win 2+ then I wouldn't flip on the first but would probably flip on all the ones afterwards.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not a gambler, so I'd take the $500 now. Any true gambler would take the coin flip, though, since you average $600 on the deal.

In Vegas, the $600 might still be taken by a serious gambler, since the odds are probably good enough that they're in your favor (to beat the $500 automatic). (I'm not sure about that, though - I don't know how the odds stack up on a roulette wheel in Vegas.) But I'd guess you'd cut some people out who have less gambling blood in them.

This is a rare scenario you're creating, though - one where gambling actually favors the gambler.

Edit: Interesting question - what would be my breaking point? A part of me would want to say I'd never flip because I'd want to be a good example to my kids. But at some point it would become stupid not to do the flip. (A true gambler would say that happens at $500.01. )


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 7, 2011)

Mike, I think I disagree with you  Since the coin flip is 50/50, and the payout is $600, then really you're averaging $300. This is less than if you were to just take the money. I'd say to make even money, it'd have to be $1,000. I'd still want More than that though, probably 2k+.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If it lands one way, you get $1200. If it lands the other way, you get nothing.


 


fatboyxpc said:


> the payout is $600, then really you're averaging $300.


 
No, Tyson's asking if you got a sure "win" of $500 or gambling of $600.


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2011)

Let it ride, baby. To answer your roulette question, the average payout drops to $568.42 in that scenario. Go big or go home.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Certainly there's some point where you would flip if I changed the numbers. Such as $500 now, or $2,000 on a coin flip.


 
Firstly, it would depend on how much I needed the money. At the moment, $500 would be nice but not life changing. $2,000 is not worth the gamble for me. $5,000 would be, I think.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 8, 2011)

Bryan said:


> No, Tyson's asking if you got a sure "win" of $500 or gambling of $600.


 
Right, but the sure win is without the coin flip. With the coin flip, you can win $600, or 0. Two possible outcomes, a total of $600 = $300 average return (if you choose to flip a coin).


----------



## EricReese (Apr 8, 2011)

If I had the chance to provide my own coin for the flip, then sure.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyson said:


> If it lands one way, you get $1200. If it lands the other way, you get nothing.


 


EricReese said:


> If I had the chance to provide my own coin for the flip, then sure.


 
I have a hard time believing you can provide a coin that only lands one way


----------



## EricReese (Apr 8, 2011)

Who needs that? Just make a coin that has heads on both sides, there is no standard coin regulations for bets. Maybe unspoken ones though...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 8, 2011)

You're missing the point, he didn't specify heads or tales. He said lands one way, and lands the other way. And you may be talking about no standard coin regulations in the WCA for betting...but before you make a claim like that (without specifying), you should research the Gaming Commission (either the Federal or your state's, might also be referred to as the Gaming Board instead of commision).


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> You're missing the point, he didn't specify heads or tales.


 
Nor tails.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 8, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> With the coin flip, you can win $600, or 0.





Tyson said:


> If it lands one way, you get $1200. If it lands the other way, you get nothing.


 
:fp


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I deserve a huge facepalm, twice. Definitely deserved that Bryan  And thanks Dene for just pointing that out


----------



## Tyson (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, not sure what exactly "true gambler" means. Mike, are you saying a "true gambler" will make a decision based only on EV?

Maybe the more interesting way to do this is...

$500 for sure now
$1,000 if you solve the next cube under your winning average in the final round. That, of course, might adversely select against the competitor since their winning average is probably going to be a good average. And I would imagine that a single solve with $1k riding on it might produce inordinate amounts of pressure.

The real key though, is to do this in Vegas, and that way the organizational team is not at risk for paying out double, but instead, is only paying $100 for the entertainment of watching someone bet all his winnings.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> $500 for sure now
> $1,000 if you solve the next cube under your winning average in the final round. That, of course, might adversely select against the competitor since their winning average is probably going to be a good average. And I would imagine that a single solve with $1k riding on it might produce inordinate amounts of pressure


 
Definitely not. Monetary incentive has a negative impact on skill-based performances.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Definitely not. Monetary incentive has a negative impact on skill-based performances.


 
citation needed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Well, not sure what exactly "true gambler" means. Mike, are you saying a "true gambler" will make a decision based only on EV?


I guess that's how I've always thought of it, yes. It occurs to me now that this is something I picked up from my father, who always described it that way.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2011)

Dene said:


> citation needed


 
Daniel Pink cites a couple studies (one by MIT funded by the Fed, another independent research team in India) in both his book and his TED Talk.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I guess that's how I've always thought of it, yes. It occurs to me now that this is something I picked up from my father, who always described it that way.



Wouldn't a true gambler never gamble at a casino since it's always in the house's favor?


----------



## Rune (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there any English word for "grenznütze"?


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Daniel Pink cites a couple studies (one by MIT funded by the Fed, another independent research team in India) in both his book and his TED Talk.


 
I'm a little worried about two things: 1) he is trying to sell me something; 2) I have never heard of him despite studying in this area of psychology. 

As for the topic at hand, what I have heard is that money has a negative impact by changing the _incentive_ for performing a behaviour. So people that once played sport for fun stop doing so, and start perceiving it as a job (citation needed, but I'm too lazy). So people do not perform the behaviour at a lesser standard, but just perceive their behaviour differently. Using the sport example, it does not seem to me that the biggest sports stars start performing worse once they start getting paid, in fact the opposite appears to be the case. 

Anyway, that's just my opinion and I'm not gonna give any evidence for it


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 11, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Wouldn't a true gambler never gamble at a casino since it's always in the house's favor?


 
That's not true, you can count cards


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2011)

Dene said:


> I'm a little worried about two things: 1) he is trying to sell me something; 2) I have never heard of him despite studying in this area of psychology.



Yeah, but I feel like MIT would have come forward by now if that guy had lied about them doing a study.



> As for the topic at hand, what I have heard is that money has a negative impact by changing the _incentive_ for performing a behaviour. So people that once played sport for fun stop doing so, and start perceiving it as a job (citation needed, but I'm too lazy). So people do not perform the behaviour at a lesser standard, but just perceive their behaviour differently. Using the sport example, it does not seem to me that the biggest sports stars start performing worse once they start getting paid, in fact the opposite appears to be the case.


 
The sports analogy doesn't really fit in this case, since this is in no way a job. Professional athlete's don't care if they make a mistake because they have the rest of the season to prove that they are worth what they are being paid. However, go to a baseball pitcher and say "I'll give you an extra $1 million this season if you strike out this one guy" and see what happens. The pressure from a one-time gamble where you cannot make a mistake is very different from whatever pressures you have playing under contract over the course of a season.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 11, 2011)

lol can't make it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2011)

This might be quite early to plan such things, but if anyone wants to room with me, let me know.
I'd rather this not be some last-minute rush.

Also, if you know you'll be crashing with a certain person(s), perhaps it would be appropriate to keep a spreadsheet of such things?

-statue


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

Stachu, I'm sure me and Ryan would love to stay with you


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol can't make it


 
But..how will I dethrone the Orangina king if he isn't there 
</joke>

I'd be willing to crash with you Stachu.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 28, 2011)

Registration fees go up again on May 1. Don't forget to register and pay by then!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm guessing its to discourage feet, but could someone explain why feet is so much more expensive then the other events?


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm guessing its to discourage feet, but could someone explain why feet is so much more expensive then the other events?


 
Exactly that reason.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm guessing its to discourage feet, but could someone explain why feet is so much more expensive then the other events?


 
Yes, but as you can see, it doesn't work all that well - still a bunch of people signing up. Knowing some of the organization team's attitude about feet solving, I'm still somewhat surprised they didn't go with $100.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm guessing its to discourage feet, but could someone explain why feet is so much more expensive then the other events?


 No one burns mats and timers after the other events.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2011)

Bryan said:


> No one burns mats and timers after the other events.


 
If that were really true, then the proper charge to compete should probably be $40 or so. (Price of stackmat and timer at Speedstacks with shipping.)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 29, 2011)

Mike, I doubt that they would burn each timer and mat after every solve, I expect they do it at the end of the competition,so the cost gets split up I think.

edit- Meant to say I doubt that they would burn them after each competitor has done their average, if this is true..


----------



## apollo11hah (May 11, 2011)

Hi I will come from Turkey and I have a question so is there any difference at the fee s when i come from Turkey (or another country without USA)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2011)

apollo11hah said:


> Hi I will come from Turkey and I have a question so is there any difference at the fee s when i come from Turkey (or another country without USA)


 
From the US Nationals website:


> If you are traveling from outside the United States or Canada, your registration fee may be waived. Please sign up then use the contact form to let the organizers know you would like your fee waived.


----------



## Bob (May 16, 2011)

If the decision were up to me, feet would have been much more expensive.


----------



## AustinReed (May 16, 2011)

Feet is so stupid...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 27, 2011)

May's almost over. You should sign up if you haven't already, unless you like paying a lot for registration.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 28, 2011)

Found out a week or so ago that this is after school starts.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 28, 2011)

I'm coming =D


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

Registered and Payed!
This will be my first big tournament! Can't wait!


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey I'm interested in this competition but I don't really have any way of getting there. Does anyone that lives remotely close to New Brunswick, Canada driving to the competition? Send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 12, 2011)

You should probably post that in the Travel thread.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ationals-2011-Travel-Hotel-arrangement-thread


----------



## JackJ (Jun 12, 2011)

I will not be there. 

Edit: I lied. >.<


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 12, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> You should probably post that in the Travel thread.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ationals-2011-Travel-Hotel-arrangement-thread


 
Thanks. I didn't see that.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend this year. Have fun guys.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2011)

I sent an email via the cubingusa website link a few days ago (3 or so?) and no reply, has it been read?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you talking about the psych sheet/update thing? Yeah. He never replies to me either. :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you talking about the psych sheet/update thing?


 
Nope.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you talking about the psych sheet/update thing? Yeah. He never replies to me either. :/


 
Well, you e-mailed me last time and I updated it. And I've been on vacation for a while and just got back.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 13, 2011)

Why are nationals always after school starts? My school starts August 8th. You should start making these slightly earlier in the summer.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 14, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Why are nationals always after school starts? My school starts August 8th. You should start making these slightly earlier in the summer.


 
Staff is most available around this time. Semester schools start 1-2 weeks after, so all the poor college kids are back in the country instead of being abroad or busy with lab/internships or whatnot. Granted half of us still have issues, but it's worked out well for a while now.


----------



## Bob (Jun 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Why are nationals always after school starts? My school starts August 8th. You should start making these slightly earlier in the summer.


 
not ALWAYS...2004, 2006, 2007, 2008, and 2010 were all before August 8th, some as early as June and July...well, 2010 was August 6-8, but I figure school probably didn't start on a Sunday.


----------



## adfoote (Jun 16, 2011)

Didn't go to nationals last year, but I probably will this year. Also, I'm bringing a friend of mine who never has been to a competition and until recently fell out of cubing. We're headed up from Raleigh, so it'll be quite the car ride. Anyone know how to cube while on the road and not get carsick?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> not ALWAYS...2004, 2006, 2007, 2008, and 2010 were all before August 8th, some as early as June and July...well, 2010 was August 6-8, but I figure school probably didn't start on a Sunday.


 
Why can't we go back to that? It seems that mid august is now the preferred time since 2009. I'd much rather it be in June/July


----------



## Bob (Jun 16, 2011)

I think June is crappy because a lot of schools are still in session (high schools, that is, but even some colleges on trimesters and quarters)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> I think June is crappy because a lot of schools are still in session (high schools, that is, but even some colleges on trimesters and quarters)


 
Some high schools are already back in session by the time of this year's Nats though, such as my girlfriend's 17 year old sister.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not everyone can be happy...if you want to go that badly you will work something out. End of discussion.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm missing the first three days of school because of Nats. You guys better be happy!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm missing the first three days of school because of Nats. You guys better be happy!



lolwut


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 22, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> lolwut


Never heard of school huh? Mine starts August 8th, but at least I get 2 weeks off in October. I might talk my parents into using Friday as a College visit day so I can be excused from School.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm missing the first three days of school because of Nats. You guys better be happy!


 
Nats is the first three days of school. You better be happy!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 22, 2011)

I cant decide if missing the 2 a days during football is worth it to go to nats because im already going to be gone for 2 weeks so idk if i can miss again


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 22, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Never heard of school huh? Mine starts August 8th, but at least I get 2 weeks off in October. I might talk my parents into using Friday as a College visit day so I can be excused from School.


 
Yeah, totally.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 22, 2011)

I just talked to my school office and they said that it's totally ok. They seemed like they couldn't care less. I feel so special.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 22, 2011)

Ooh, that's right, i can use one of my college visits for this.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 23, 2011)

Update: 3x3 finals are top 16, instead of top 12.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 23, 2011)

^I might have a very slim chance then!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ouch, I'm 17th on the psych sheet.. well I would be if it was updated.


----------



## riffz (Jun 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I just talked to my school office and they said that it's totally ok. They seemed like they couldn't care less. I feel so special.


 
They could tell you no?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 23, 2011)

Meh. True.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2011)

Friday, Friday, fees go up on Friday

I'm working on assigning heats right now. I'm trying to avoid people having to compete in events too close to each other. If you register once lots of heats are full, you might be stuck competing in two events back-to-back. So register early. Now-ish, preferably.

Registering includes paying, so if you haven't paid and your name's not on the registration list, I'm not assigning you to heats until you pay.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yu Nakajima
"I want to participate in US Nationals 2011."
"Andrea Panyavong, John-Michael Clay, Anthony Brooks and 36 others like this."

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 29, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yu Nakajima
> "I want to participate in US Nationals 2011."
> "Andrea Panyavong, John-Michael Clay, Anthony Brooks and 36 others like this."
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here.


I saw this on my news feed. I think its an interesting development.... *evil grin*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't go. 

Regarding an earlier topic: I would rather have it in august than in june or july. I have many summer classes and sports in June and early july, as well as many other high-schoolers.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jun 29, 2011)

yu nakajima may be coming to nationals


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't worry chicken, I'll keep your name secret .


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 29, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yu Nakajima
> "I want to participate in US Nationals 2011."
> "Andrea Panyavong, John-Michael Clay, Anthony Brooks and 36 others like this."
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here.



Oh my god. I thought it was insane that Breanden was coming. Now this??


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just realized i'm probably not going to make the cutoffs for clock, square-1, and Megaminx

For Clock _ My average ~30 | Cutoff 18.xx
For Square-1 _ My average ~55 | Cutoff 40.xx
For Megaminx _ My average ~2:50 | Cutoff 2:30

I got some practicing to do xD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 30, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yu Nakajima
> "I want to participate in US Nationals 2011."
> "Andrea Panyavong, John-Michael Clay, Anthony Brooks and 36 others like this."
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here.





chicken9290 said:


> yu nakajima may be coming to nationals


:fp


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 30, 2011)

Yu Nakajima
"I registered US Nationals 2011. I will go Ohio!"

Sarah Strong, Anthony Brooks and 16 others like this.

There you go! He's going!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

wtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtf. That's it. I'm bringing my autograph-book. I can't resist my fanboy-ness.


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Registered. This final cutoff will be insane, but it will also be a fun competition.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm 19th on the Psych Sheet


----------



## JackJ (Jun 30, 2011)

WTF Nakaji is going. Maybe I can make time, he's the reason I started cubing.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 30, 2011)

Why are so many foreigners coming? It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.


----------



## ianography (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why are so many foreigners coming? It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.


 
I'll let you figure out for yourself what's wrong with that post.


----------



## Kian (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why are so many foreigners coming? It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.


 
Because Nationals is awesome and it's more awesome when people come that we don't get to see often. I suggest you reassess your attitude about being part of the cubing community if you're disinterested in meeting new, interesting people from around the world.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.


What would that reason be? Just because it's held in the US and it's organized by Americans doesn't mean that cubers from other countries can't come and enjoy it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

That's like, if I host a Maryland comp called "Maryland Spring Open 2011", and people from other states come in.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why are so many foreigners coming? It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.


 Here. Let's rename it to US, UK, Turkish, South African, Peruvian, Malaysian, Korean, Japanese, Italian, Indonesian, German, French, Chinese, Canadian, and Australian Championships. I like that.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Here. Let's rename it to US, UK, Turkish, South African, Peruvian, Malaysian, Korean, Japanese, Italian, Indonesian, German, French, Chinese, Canadian, *Smerbian*, and Australian Championships. I like that.


 
fixed.

It's got a ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 30, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> fixed.
> 
> It's got a ring to it, doesn't it?


 
Yes! We will call it the "UUTSPMKJIIGFCCSA Open 2011"


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 30, 2011)

I really hope he was joking or pathetically trolling. *Le put palm on face.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm honestly with David, I think this should be for the US only. It's called US Nationals. if Yu Nakajima won, are we gonna declare him US champion when he's Japan? 
Edit: Just read US Nationals rules, but still....I think it should be for US only.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

No we aren't. Look at what happened with Magic last year with Statue.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

Quick question. Does Takao Hashimoto live in Japan or the U.S.? I'm assuming he lives in the U.S. because of all the California Tournaments he goes to.


----------



## Kian (Jun 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm honestly with David, I think this should be for the US only. It's called US Nationals. if Yu Nakajima won, are we gonna declare him US champion when he's Japan?
> Edit: Just read US Nationals rules, but still....I think it should be for US only.


 

"The goal of the World Cube Association is to have

*more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair conditions.*

The spirit of the World Cube Association is that

*people from all over the world have fun together in a friendly atmosphere, help each other and behave sportsmanlike."*

http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/11


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

Chris, here's an idea:
What if you were studying abroad in another country, let's say Germany. Guess what? Euro 201x is being held there! You get to see and meet many people who you wanted to meet/see. Guess what? You can't go because you're not European. This means that:
Feliks can't leave Australia (exception of worlds)
Breandan can't leave UK (exception of worlds)
Canadians can't leave Canada (exception of worlds)
etc.
Would you really not want to leave your country except for the exception of maybe once every 2 years? 
Think of others.

In my situation, I'm gonna get Yu's signature first thing!  (I'm a fanboy)
That's just stupid.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm only talking about Nats, it's called US Nationals. Minnesota Open isn't called US Minnesota Open. So it's open for anyone, US Nationals is US Nationals. I'm not mad that anyone outside of the US is going, I'm quite excited to meet a lot of the people. It's just, US  you know what I'm saying?


----------



## JyH (Jun 30, 2011)

He's a nub, please don't yell at him.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a question. If skewb becomes an official event before Nats, will it be added to the list of events there?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why are the cutoffs more strict than last years Nationals?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

What events? They all appear to be the same...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 30, 2011)

We allow foreigners to compete in US Nationals (encourage might even be a better word) because we aren't all nationalistic dickheads. I'd much rather have the honor of winning/competing against the best cubers in the world than a US only competition. If you're afraid of placing worse or not making finals because of foreign talent then you need to grow up and go practice instead.

I didn't choose to be born American, but I did choose to become part of an international community. And I'll be damned if something as pointless as nationality will stand in the way of being with my friends.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> We allow foreigners to compete in US Nationals (encourage might even be a better word) because we aren't all nationalistic dickheads. I'd much rather have the honor of winning/competing against the best cubers in the world than a US only competition. If you're afraid of placing worse or not making finals because of foreign talent then you need to grow up and go practice instead.
> 
> I didn't choose to be born American, but I did choose to become part of an international community. And I'll be damned if something as pointless as nationality will stand in the way of being with my friends.



That pretty much closes everything up. 



Blake4512 said:


> Out of curiosity, why are the cutoffs more strict than last years Nationals?


 I've been wondering that too. Probably because there's more talent. 


Sa967St said:


> I have a question. If skewb becomes an official event before Nats, will it be added to the list of events there?


 I doubt it.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 30, 2011)

My first competition will be the US nationals


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 30, 2011)

Cutoffs get stricter every year. More overall competitors + more cubers sub-old cutoff + finite time for competition = stricter cutoffs.


----------



## Weston (Jun 30, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> And I'll be damned if something as pointless as nationality will stand in the way of being with my friends.


 
I wish Rowan was going too


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 30, 2011)

Weston said:


> I wish Rowan was going too


 
I wish I was going to KFC.


----------



## Carson (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why are so many foreigners coming? It's called *US* Nationals for a reason.



Do you want to tell Stefan he can't come? I dare you...



DavidWoner said:


> Cutoffs get stricter every year. More overall competitors + more cubers sub-old cutoff + finite time for competition = stricter cutoffs.



I am a little disheartened by the cutoff times this year. I understand the reasoning, and can't argue with it... but I will not be able to beat any of the cutoff times this year. In past years, you could at least finish your averages if you were decent. Now, it seems that "decent" isn't quite good enough. Although it is frustrating on a personal level, the lower cutoff times speak to the drastic improvement of the community in general over the past few years.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2011)

Fyi, the foreigners who come never fail to add flair and badassery to the competition environment and make an inevitably awesome several days even better. I wuv you guys. <3 Dude, having the last couple world champions there is pretty damn cool. :3


----------



## Weston (Jun 30, 2011)

I just looked at the registration sheet and I'm speechless.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

Weston said:


> I just looked at the registration sheet and I'm speechless.


 
Why? All the foreigners? Someone should get Stefan over here.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Why are so many foreigners coming?


 
Because it's awesome? Why would we *not*?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What events? They all appear to be the same...


 
Square-1, clock, megaminx, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and Pyraminx


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. If skewb becomes an official event before Nats, will it be added to the list of events there?
> ...


Your opinion doesn't matter here. >_> 
I was hoping someone who would end up making the decision whether to hold it or not if it becomes official by then to answer.


----------



## Weston (Jun 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Why? All the foreigners? Someone should get Stefan over here.


 
Yup. Nats will be even more amazing than usual. I can't wait to meet Nakajima and Breandan.
Wai no Joey coming though?
I'll miss his pants.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Your opinion doesn't matter here. >_>
> I was hoping someone who would end up making the decision whether to hold it or not if it becomes official by then to answer.


 
I wouldn't be making the decision on this, but I can say with 95% certainty the answer would be no. The schedule is tight enough as it is and prizes have been decided already.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm honestly with David, I think this should be for the US only. It's called US Nationals. if Yu Nakajima won, are we gonna declare him US champion when he's Japan?
> Edit: Just read US Nationals rules, but still....I think it should be for US only.


 
Man, seriously, wtf?

It's April of 2004. You're name is Tyson and you want to host a United States national championships. What is going on in the world of cubing at this time, and how has that affecting the US national championships in years to come? 

We had this discussion YEARS ago. The United States is a country of people with many different nationalities, and we have many permanent residents who are not naturalized. You want to exclude them all?

[edit]

Oh... people already dealt with the newb. My bad. My bad.

But yeah... it was a very obvious issue to me back in 2004. Because there was this 13 year-old kid... and he was good. Except he was just slightly Japanese.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2011)

Vincents said:


> I wouldn't be making the decision on this, but I can say with 95% certainty the answer would be no. The schedule is tight enough as it is and prizes have been decided already.


 
if only those "prizes" actually mattered :/ I don't think sarah cares if she gets a plaque or not.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

> Because there was this 13 year-old kid... and he was good. Except he was just slightly Japanese.


Fanboy Squee!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> if only those "prizes" actually mattered :/ I don't think sarah cares if she gets a plaque or not.


 
Meep's signature on a certificate that says "Ultimate Skewber" should be the prize.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Man, seriously, wtf?
> 
> It's April of 2004. You're name is Tyson and you want to host a United States national championships. What is going on in the world of cubing at this time, and how has that affecting the US national championships in years to come?
> 
> ...



Like I said, I have no real problem with all of them coming, I think it will be awesome to meet everyone. But it's called US Nationals, I'm not trying to hate, I know it won't change just pointing it out. No need to have a cow.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Like I said, I have no real problem with all of them coming, I think it will be awesome to meet everyone. But it's called US Nationals, I'm not trying to hate, I know it won't change just pointing it out. No need to have a cow.


 
Well, we used to do this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2008

But I figured people would have caught on by now that this is how we do things. So for the sake of the name, it was dropped back. But I guess I can consider it to accommodate people like you.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Meep's signature on a certificate that says "Ultimate Skewber" should be the prize.


Hah, that would be ossim. 
Really I just want to know if it's worth spending this month practicing skewb like crazy or not since there's a chance it'll be an official event soon. I'd be nice to have an official high rank in just one event. x)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Hah, that would be ossim.
> Really I just want to know if it's worth spending this month practicing skewb like crazy or not since there's a chance it'll be an official event soon. I'd be nice to have an official high rank in just one event. x)


There was a little bit of discussion on this. We might be able to work a round in, though it might mean going a bit later one of the days. I'd certainly be for it at least.

But any discussion is sort of beside the point right now - chances of any revisions to regulations happening in time are pretty much nil unless a lot of people nag Ron/board about it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 7, 2011)

So my girlfriend says shell come in 4th at this competition. Who thinks I should sign her up?


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 7, 2011)

What are the cutoffs for 3x3 this year?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 7, 2011)

It changes depending on how well everyone does, the top 64 make the second round.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> It changes depending on how well everyone does, the top 64 make the second round.


 
Which means ~15.48 if everyone does as well as their best, which is not very likely.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 7, 2011)

So, will I still be able to finish all my solves if I get 25-35?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

Of course. As long as your first two solves are under the time-limit.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Bob (Jul 7, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> There was a little bit of discussion on this. We might be able to work a round in, though it might mean going a bit later one of the days. I'd certainly be for it at least.
> 
> But any discussion is sort of beside the point right now - chances of any revisions to regulations happening in time are pretty much nil unless a lot of people nag Ron/board about it.


 
This would also mean that Tim would have to re-do the judging schedule AGAIN. I don't see it happening.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 7, 2011)

within the span of about 24 hours I went from definitely not going to booking my flight, thanks to Tyson and Jeremy. Super excited to see everyone there


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm new to this whole "big competitions thing". 
Are the heats just groups of people that compete at a time?
I know that first round judges compete the day before, but if I don't make it into a second round of something, would I be able to judge?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay Patricia!
It wouldn't be the same without a swearing pirate.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm new to this whole "big competitions thing".
> Are the heats just groups of people that compete at a time?
> I know that first round judges compete the day before, but if I don't make it into a second round of something, would I be able to judge?


 
The judges for Nationals are selected prior the competing, and there are plenty of them for the competition. They are brought in with your registration money, so you might as well enjoy yourself if you don't make any rounds and let the people who are "working" do their job.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> The judges for Nationals are selected prior the competing, and there are plenty of them for the competition. They are brought in with your registration money, so you might as well enjoy yourself if you don't make any rounds and let the people who are "working" do their job.


 

Not really... to the money part.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Not really... to the money part.


 
So not a single members of the staff for nationals is getting a flight voucher/free housing?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> So not a single members of the staff for nationals is getting a flight voucher/free housing?


 
To the extent of my knowledge, we're all paying for our flights and stuff, yes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2011)

Vincents said:


> To the extent of my knowledge, we're all paying for our flights and stuff, yes.


 
Well that's a refreshing surprise. Glad to hear it. I appreciate your volunteering.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Well that's a refreshing surprise. Glad to hear it. I appreciate your volunteering.


 
Simple math could show you that it's impossible. 40+ staff... let's call it 40. To pay for everyone's flight, average ticket price is $300. (Mine was $360 I think.) That's $12k. Let's just call it $10k.

Now calculate how much everyone pays through registrations. If we assume 200 registrations, and average registration cost of $50, that's $10k.

Then you have the room rate at OSU, which I think is something like $2k a day, so $6k total. Clearly your speculation is impossible by simple math. Plaques/trophies will cost another $1k. And I would estimate incidental supplies at the competition to be about $1k as well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 7, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Simple math could show you that it's impossible. 40+ staff... let's call it 40. To pay for everyone's flight, average ticket price is $300. (Mine was $360 I think.) That's $12k. Let's just call it $10k.
> 
> Now calculate how much everyone pays through registrations. If we assume 200 registrations, and average registration cost of $50, that's $10k.
> 
> Then you have the room rate at OSU, which I think is something like $2k a day, so $6k total. Clearly your speculation is impossible by simple math. Plaques/trophies will cost another $1k. And I would estimate incidental supplies at the competition to be about $1k as well.


 
I'm sorry that my assumption that the practices of the past US Nationals were to be continued this year. I am absolutely positive that staff has been compensated at least partially for their trips in the past, and assumed that the practice would be continuing. It has been a huge pet peeve of mine throughout the years, and I'm glad you decided to end that practice.


----------



## jfly (Jul 8, 2011)

Vincents said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > So not a single members of the staff for nationals is getting a flight voucher/free housing?
> ...



Actually, housing is covered for judges.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/psych.php?e=3x3

does #64 not exist on this page because there are two 63's?


----------



## Kian (Jul 9, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/psych.php?e=3x3
> 
> does #64 not exist on this page because there are two 63's?


 
Yup. Just like there's no 32 because Jackson Warley and I are tied for 31st.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yup. Just like there's no 32 because Jackson Warley and I are tied for 31st.


 
and there are two #79's held between Andrew Hwang and Preston Nguyen who are both tied at 16.79


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah, ok. Thanks. I figured thats what it was but wanted to make sure lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/psych.php?e=3x3
> 
> does #64 not exist on this page because there are two 63's?


Looking for me, are you?
EDIT:  I just realized i'm the worst person with a time in Square 1.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2011)

tl;dr: usual "register and pay" spam that i've been posting here for months.

Hey, guess what closes on August 1! That's right, registration!

So, here's the deal. On July 27th I'm sending Adam Zamora all of the heats for people who are registered by then, and he's printing scorecards. There will be some openings in some events. But they might fill up. Some events, and some combinations of events, might be closed. Meaning that you might not get to do all of your events. I'll be constantly readjusting my numbers for the next week or so, but I can't reschedule all the heats after July 27th.

Moral of the story? Register now, so that we know you're coming. Otherwise we cannot guarantee you get to do all of your events, and it'll be expensive for you.

If you haven't paid yet, pay now. If you don't know if you've paid, look for your name on http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/competitors.php. If it's not there, you haven't paid us yet, and you should get on that.


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2011)

Door fees are pretty expensive.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 20, 2011)

Bob said:


> Door fees are pretty expensive.


 
Heck, my fee's were expensive, and I registered a few weeks ago. $90 bucks. I can't imagine what they'd be at the door. It'll be worth it though.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am going to nats this year, and it's my third comp. Just wondering-what's it like?


----------



## Bob (Jul 24, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I am going to nats this year, and it's my third comp. Just wondering-what's it like?


 
It's like your avatar.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 24, 2011)

what's that supposed to mean?????


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 24, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> what's that supposed to mean?????


 
I don't see how he can be any clearer.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 25, 2011)

so does he mean crazy? I really don't understand...


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 27, 2011)

Is anyone willing to sell a Dayan Octahedron (Corner turning Octahedron) at the comp?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 27, 2011)

Just arrived here today
MUST.
GET.
USED.
TO.
TIME.
ZONE.


----------



## Kian (Jul 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Just arrived here today
> MUST.
> GET.
> USED.
> ...


 
You have 2 weeks to get acclimated to a change of 3 hours. Pretty sure you can handle it.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> You have 2 weeks to get acclimated to a change of 3 hours. Pretty sure you can handle it.


 
I'm like dead right now though.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't payed yet I'm a bit confused will everything be ok as long as I pay b4 the 1st or must I pay before July 27


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 27, 2011)

I can technically go because I have nothing going on, but I don't have a ride, and I still have to play the huge registration fee and book a room, with is lots of $$$, plus I need a ride. :/ Now I have to wait and entire YEAR, which is what I told myself last year...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I am going to nats this year, and it's my third comp. Just wondering-what's it like?



Pretty much like any other comp, except alot more people are there and usually the solve times as a whole are lower. Plus there are vendors selling cubes.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I haven't payed yet I'm a bit confused will everything be ok as long as I pay b4 the 1st or must I pay before July 27


 
Pay as soon as possible, but definitely by the 1st. Heats have been announced already, so just do it ASAP to make sure there's room for you.


Other news, this went out to competitors last night: heats are announced. http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/heats.php. If you haven't paid, you're not in the heats right now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 27, 2011)

Oooooo... There's estimated start times for the heats. I don't remember that from last year.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Heh, I love all my heats.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 27, 2011)

Same. ^^ I love how my events are fairly spread out for leisure time.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in a bunch of heats with Stefan, Sarah, Yu, and AJ. 
Plus, I'm in BLD with Mike! <3


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Heat W for life.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet, I'm in the same BLD heat as Stacu and Ryan. Awesomeness.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2011)

To reiterate what it says on that page, the estimates are only estimates. If it says 12:00, and we call it at 11:50, you'd better be ready at 11:50. The times are just to help you plan your day.

Tell me if you think 2 of your events are too close together. I think that won't be the case for anyone though.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 27, 2011)

Are "heats" just the time frame/people you will be with? I'm confused. I will be signing up later today (procrastinating i know) but I don't really know much about a competition because this is my first i mean i know the rules and solves and everything just never been to one yet...

Also do you think a 15-year-old would have fun competing in us nationals? thanks


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Heats wil be when you are competing, and they also list who will be in your heat. This is just so it's easier to organize.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2011)

There's roughly 200 people in 3x3, so we can't just call everyone up at once. We call them up in heats: heat 1, then heat 2, etc. Most competitions don't announce heats in advance, but we do so that people know where to be when. Having three events at the same time is hard to coordinate otherwise.

Yeah, a 15 year old will have fun. There will be people younger and much older there.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 27, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's roughly 200 people in 3x3, so we can't just call everyone up at once. We call them up in heats: heat 1, then heat 2, etc. Most competitions don't announce heats in advance, but we do so that people know where to be when. Having three events at the same time is hard to coordinate otherwise.
> 
> Yeah, a 15 year old will have fun. There will be people younger and much older there.


 
Thanks! Very good answer.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 27, 2011)

Will we be allowed to have food/beverages this year? We weren't supposed to in the Kresge Auditorium...not sure if that was enforced or not, but I'd like to know before getting yelled at...


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Will we be allowed to have food/beverages this year? We weren't supposed to in the Kresge Auditorium...not sure if that was enforced or not, but I'd like to know before getting yelled at...


You can bring food and drink in if you like, but be neat of course.


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> You can bring food and drink in if you like, but be neat of course.


 
Otherwise, we reserve the right to chop off your fingers and sell them as souvenirs.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 27, 2011)

Bob said:


> Otherwise, we reserve the right to chop off your fingers and sell them as souvenirs.


 
ooohh ooohh ill take two!


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 28, 2011)

I just realized. I'm in the same heat for Multi-BLD as Chester, Micael, Anthony, and Stefan.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys im really excited but im sort of scared tbh. I sort of can make it to the 2nd round of 3x3 and OH but I dont want to have too high expectations. Unless im in a good mood i doubt that its possible. I just want to relax and have fun and i keep trying to tell myself that i wont make it anyway so that i can forget about it but i keep on thinking about it. Any help or tips is nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

You can expect to do worse in comp. That's my pep talk. Judging from your PBs, you won't make it.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 28, 2011)

You can do it!

Edit: And 16 people avance to 3x3 finals?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 28, 2011)

In response to ubercuber: actually, im pretty slow for nationals...My best Ao5 is 18.83...i average about 21...I'm just going cuz I live where they're holding it 
In response to ILoveCubing: Thanks!!! Good to know.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> In response to ubercuber: actually, im pretty slow for nationals...My best Ao5 is 18.83...i average about 21...I'm just going cuz I live where they're holding it
> In response to ILoveCubing: Thanks!!! Good to know.


 
haha I am kind of dreading how bad I will do at nats since I average around 20 when warmed up which means I'll do even worse! ahh well. I hope it is fun. does anyone know whether you can go for like only one day or should you come to all three?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

You can just be there for 1 day if you wish. Noone will crucify you for leaving early.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You can just be there for 1 day if you wish. Noone will crucify you for leaving early.


 
Are you sure?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Are you sure?


 
I'll pull a "Jesus", if it comes to it.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Heh, it's even funnier now because you reaaally did not get what I meant by my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now im confuzzled


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Sigh*

I commend you, ubercuber, for trying. 

Slow as in, stupid/retarded.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 28, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> In response to ubercuber: actually, im pretty slow for nationals...My best Ao5 is 18.83...i average about 21...I'm just going cuz I live where they're holding it
> In response to ILoveCubing: Thanks!!! Good to know.



If you come...
just remember...
DON'T TALK TO THE WEASEL.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 28, 2011)

To anyone who is dreading how bad you will do take a look here: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/psych.php?e=3x3

The slowest (with time) entry is almost 3 minutes. 

If you are competing and you think/know you wont be in the top round, or top couple of rounds, then just go to meet others who share the same hobby.

In all honesty I have been practicing less than normal (cubing) because Im nowhere near fast enough to get in to the top rounds, so now Im practicing starcraft 2. 

TL;DR: Chill, go and have fun.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 28, 2011)

> so now Im practicing starcraft 2.


You're getting sucked in, man.


----------



## tacgnol (Jul 29, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> TL;DR: Chill, go and have fun.


Is there any other reason?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

Some people need this, and I've given out some pieces to some people (Sarah Strong, being one)...but anyway, if anyone needs spare black xcube parts, send me a PM as to what piece(s) you are looking for. Most likely I'll have some.

I need to know if I need to pack the pieces or not, and if no one needs any pieces, I obviously won't bring them.

Edit-Oh, also if someone has a spare 6x6 to let me use up on stage, let me know. Mine is misaligning every other turn, and impossible to speedsolve. I'm getting my big cube practice on 7x7 for the time being.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Some people need this, and I've given out some pieces to some people (Sarah Strong, being one)...but anyway, if anyone needs spare black xcube parts, send me a PM as to what piece(s) you are looking for. Most likely I'll have some.
> 
> I need to know if I need to pack the pieces or not, and if no one needs any pieces, I obviously won't bring them.
> 
> Edit-Oh, also if someone has a spare 6x6 to let me use up on stage, let me know. Mine is misaligning every other turn, and impossible to speedsolve. I'm getting my big cube practice on 7x7 for the time being.


 
You should clear your PM's :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah, right. PMs are cleared now. Thanks for that.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 30, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> To anyone who is dreading how bad you will do take a look here: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/psych.php?e=3x3
> 
> The slowest (with time) entry is almost 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Haha it also shows that some people cant even solve it!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

Registration closes tomorrow! If you're going, you should register and pay now!


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2011)

We should do it so that day-of registrations have to roll a die, and the number of dots showing on the die is the maximum number of events they're allowed to register for.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

Man, can't go this year. Sometime in my life, I WILL make it to Nationals. Maybe next year. Can you guys do it in the South East next year?


----------



## Hovair (Aug 2, 2011)

Im going and this is my first comp. Cant wait. My events are 2x2 3x3 pyraminx and megaminx. I would do magic but Mine is coming in a few days and I already registered. Ive practiced magic with my friends and I average 5 seconds and im getting better.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2011)

Tyson said:


> We should do it so that day-of registrations have to roll a die, and the number of dots showing on the die is the maximum number of events they're allowed to register for.



Can we, like in all other events, bring and use our own die?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Can we, like in all other events, bring and use our own die?



:tu


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Can we, like in all other events, bring and use our own die?


 
Brilliant thinking!

Tyson: I suppose now would be the time to make die regulations  If anything, you should the pips that are lying flat on the table (I'm pre-empting Stefan's "the other 5 sides are visible therefore are showing" type clause I'm sure he would find in such regulations!).


----------



## cubernya (Aug 2, 2011)

Heck with it, I'm bringing my 20 sided die so I can compete in all events with at-the-door registration


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2011)

FYI- You have 41 minutes to preregister.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 2, 2011)

make that 7 minutes


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2011)

Tyson said:


> We should do it so that day-of registrations have to roll a die, and the number of dots showing on the die is the maximum number of events they're allowed to register for.


 
Or let them compete in everything but use a Roulette Wheel to determine per event registration fees.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 2, 2011)

I honestly wish youo could register at the door :/ because I wouldn't know for like another five days if I could go. But it doesnt matter because of the registration


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Heck with it, I'm bringing my 20 sided die so I can compete in all events with at-the-door registration


 
Read his post again; it said the number of _dots_ showing is your number of events. Do you have a 20-sided die that has dots on each side instead of a written number?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to got a little off topic today, but I heard someone was wearing a cube shirt at Cedar Point today (August 1st). Did anyone go?


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I honestly wish youo could register at the door :/ because I wouldn't know for like another five days if I could go. But it doesnt matter because of the registration


 
You can. It's just more expensive.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Will we be allowed to have food/beverages this year? We weren't supposed to in the Kresge Auditorium...not sure if that was enforced or not, but I'd like to know before getting yelled at...


 
This is probably going to fall on deaf ears, but the main thing is the trash. Last year, competitors left trash everywhere, and we get charged cleaning fees, generally a few hundred, if it isn't picked up. This isn't fun for us, and I don't feel like it's my job to pick up your trash. I would really appreciate it if people put their own stuff in the 'rubbish bins.'


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 2, 2011)

Kian said:


> You can. It's just more expensive.


 
What?! *looks it up* hmm.. i might go


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone actually want to join in for a 120-star Super Mario 64 run one night this year? 
*hopeful* 
Please? I think it'd be fun.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Anyone actually want to join in for a 120-star Super Mario 64 run one night this year?
> *hopeful*
> Please? I think it'd be fun.


 
I'd love to.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2011)

Does this mean we can also play other N64 games? :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does this mean we can also play other N64 games? :3


 
I want to rematch you with Super Smash . DK FTW.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I want to rematch you with Super Smash . DK FTW.


 
Yeah, your DK was such hax >_>


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Yeah, your DK was such hax >_>


 
Don't be hatin' on my skill .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Does this mean we can also play other N64 games? :3


 
Mario Kart : D

also, Im down, havnt played that game in years.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2011)

Diddy Kong Racing and Pokemon Puzzle League, anyone?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Diddy Kong Racing and Pokemon Puzzle League, anyone?



never played either of them. Id be down lol.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryan you just throw whore as DK. Its soooo FREAKING ANNOYING ALSJDFS;DFOWAERFJA28934U924U72398OJSDA.

God d****


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 3, 2011)

Do we have to show up on friday right when it starts or can we show up later?


----------



## Bob (Aug 3, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Do we have to show up on friday right when it starts or can we show up later?


 
If you've pre-registered, you should arrive at least one hour before your first event.

If you haven't, you should arrive between 8-10 to register for the competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 5, 2011)

Nats is a week away! 
I gotta practice a lot more, but today I had one of those random "super-jumps" that dropped my average like a second.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Do we have to show up on friday right when it starts or can we show up later?


 
The competition also begins on Friday morning. If you are registering for the competition on the day of the competition, also try to get there early. Last there, we had a huge line. We will work to find a solution, but showing up early would definitely help us.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey so uh.....
What's the deal with Mystery Events? Are there just simply none?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 5, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Hey so uh.....
> What's the deal with Mystery Events? Are there just simply none?


 
I sure hope so.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

you hope theres none? why?


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you hope theres none? why?


 
Because last year, people were CHEATING at mystery events. So stupid.


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2011)

Excited for next week! I wonder if anyone attending has been to as many tournaments as Bob or I since last Nats. I believe we both have 15.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2011)

Bob said:


> Because last year, people were CHEATING at mystery events. So stupid.


 
I don't remember hearing about that 

You should make 'who can fill a bag with the most rubbish in x amount of time' a mystery event 

Last UK Open we had 'speed-disassembling the stackmat stations', it all got cleared away very quickly...


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2011)

Escher said:


> I don't remember hearing about that
> 
> You should make 'who can fill a bag with the most rubbish in x amount of time' a mystery event
> 
> Last UK Open we had 'speed-disassembling the stackmat stations', it all got cleared away very quickly...


 
I love cleaning games


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2011)

Kian said:


> Excited for next week! I wonder if anyone attending has been to as many tournaments as Bob or I since last Nats. I believe we both have 15.


 
Sorry, Bob beat you, he's been to 16 (don't forget LSC). And Jaclyn too.

I'm at 15 too--you're ahead of me this year, but I had more last fall because of Small Cubes. Clement's also at 15, as is Krueger (though he didn't go last year).


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry, Bob beat you, he's been to 16 (don't forget LSC). And Jaclyn too.
> 
> I'm at 15 too--you're ahead of me this year, but I had more last fall because of Small Cubes. Clement's also at 15, as is Krueger (though he didn't go last year).


 
Haha, Jaclyn is ahead of Kian?


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry, Bob beat you, he's been to 16 (don't forget LSC). And Jaclyn too.
> 
> I'm at 15 too--you're ahead of me this year, but I had more last fall because of Small Cubes. Clement's also at 15, as is Krueger (though he didn't go last year).


 
Magic doesn't count as competing. Jaclyn also doesn't count.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 7, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> never played either of them. Id be down lol.


 
You've never played Diddy Kong Racing? You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 7, 2011)

I love how off-topic this thread has gone.


----------



## drrubikscube (Aug 7, 2011)

if anyone is interested at trading something for a v cube 7 i will accept stuff like vcube 5 square 1 and things like that and i will be trading the stuff at nationals


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 7, 2011)

drrubikscube said:


> if anyone is interested at trading something for a v cube 7 i will accept stuff like vcube 5 square 1 and things like that and i will be trading the stuff at nationals


 
I'll feel it, but unless it's good I won't consider it.

Edit-no idea what you look like.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 8, 2011)

drrubikscube said:


> if anyone is interested at trading something for a v cube 7 i will accept stuff like vcube 5 square 1 and things like that and i will be trading the stuff at nationals


 
What color is it?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 8, 2011)

btw, ill bring some helplube with me to nats.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I find pomegranates are much better sources of fiber.
> 
> btw, ill bring some helplube with me to nats.


 
How much? I'll buy some.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm driving from Rhode Island to come to Nationals. My friend is coming with me who is into making films, and he's bringing his camera to document the whole trip. Come and talk to us at the competition, we will be looking for interviews with cubers and stuff. He is going to make it into a documentary and post it online. It shouldn't be hard to find us, I'll have these glasses on. 





Come find us! See you there.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You can expect to do worse in comp. That's my pep talk. Judging from your PBs, you won't make it.


 

Nice encouragement.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone up for some basketball in Ohio State's gym one night?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Anyone up for some basketball in Ohio State's gym one night?


 
Totally down for some. And are you still down to run some Anthony (anyone else is willing to join)

I'm willing to do 1-however many miles.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

I made it to Columbus. I just met with a small kitten. He's umm...good at OH 0.o


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Anyone up for some basketball in Ohio State's gym one night?


 
I will wreck people at horse.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Totally down for some. And are you still down to run some Anthony (anyone else is willing to join)
> 
> I'm willing to do 1-however many miles.


 
I would like to play basketball if you would let some 4'9" kid play (and wreck you(i wrestle)). I would run but not too far. Is there a gym?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I would like to play basketball if you would let some 4'9" kid play (and wreck you(i wrestle)). I would run but not too far. Is there a gym?


 
However many miles you want is fine with me. I normally let others dictate the pace/distance.

There probably is. It's near a college.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> However many miles you want is fine with me. I normally let others dictate the pace/distance.
> 
> There probably is. It's near a college.


 You interested in going there? (possibly run on treadmills as well?)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> You interested in going there? (possibly run on treadmills as well?)


 
If you really want to run on treadmills, sure. I was thinking more along the lines of outside, enjoy the view . Your call though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm down to run, if you can keep up.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you really want to run on treadmills, sure. I was thinking more along the lines of outside, enjoy the view . Your call though.


 Well, I wouldn't just run at the gym. We will work it out I guess


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> i'm down to run, if you can keep up.


 
Unfortunately short fast distances I haven't been working on, due to the fact I only have 3 months to train for my marathon (it's October 15th) and my legs were so used to just running 5ks (3 miles). I'm kinda pushing my luck, hoping I'll be ready in time...

I suppose I could count that sort of run as speed work . You'll need to bare with me though, my legs are used to slower speeds now because of training .


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Totally down for some. And are you still down to run some Anthony (anyone else is willing to join)


I was before, but I don't think I want to do any distance running anymore. Besides some basketball, I've been laying off cardio because I decided a little over a week ago to try to eat more, work out and put on weight. I've gone from 148 to 156 since then so it's paying off. :3



DavidWoner said:


> I will wreck people at horse.


You got it. On the condition that we get some team play or one on one going. 



timspurfan said:


> I would like to play basketball if you would let some 4'9" kid play (and wreck you(i wrestle)). Is there a gym?


More people, yes please. :3 And yeah, there are multiple gyms and surely a super awesome one (THE Ohio State University), but whether or not we'll have access to them is questionable.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Unfortunately short fast distances I haven't been working on, due to the fact I only have 3 months to train for my marathon (it's October 15th) and my legs were so used to just running 5ks (3 miles). I'm kinda pushing my luck, hoping I'll be ready in time...
> 
> I suppose I could count that sort of run as speed work . You'll need to bare with me though, my legs are used to slower speeds now because of training .


 
What's your 5k time btw? I wish I went, then I could run with you guys ^_^


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 11, 2011)

My last timed one was 18:28, but I'm probably a good bit slower now.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 11, 2011)

Leaving for Ohio now! (4:45 AM east coast)

Crap, it's early...


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> My last timed one was 18:28, but I'm probably a good bit slower now.


 
Oh cool... some runners? I actually brought my running shoes. I'm down to run.

My last competitive 5k was timed at 18:20. But that was 5 years ago... my last timed 5k was 20:58 in June. I think I can run sub-20 right now.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Aug 11, 2011)

Leaving Rhode Island now. 12 hour drive ahead of me. Aww yeaaaa.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just checked into the hotel. Where's everyone at?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 11, 2011)

blade740 said:


> Just checked into the hotel. Where's everyone at?


 
sleeping it's 7:30 AM


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking for someone to go on air on Columbus news. Be at station at 7:50, done by 8:15 tomorrow, Friday.

I can't really spare any staff at that time as it's a code red moment for us. You'll need your own transportation but it's about 6 miles away. Let me know if there's interest.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 11, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> sleeping it's 7:30 AM


 Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Looking for someone to go on air on Columbus news. Be at station at 7:50, done by 8:15 tomorrow, Friday.
> 
> I can't really spare any staff at that time as it's a code red moment for us. You'll need your own transportation but it's about 6 miles away. Let me know if there's interest.



I have no idea what my 5k is at the moment. Probably 21 or 22...my pb before my marathon training was 20:4x.

The news thing does sound interesting but the only way I have to get there is via running


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 11, 2011)

Leaving in a few minutes. So glad it's only a 3 hour drive.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm leaving in an hour but it's only an 8 hour drive.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 11, 2011)

Your PB on a treadmill was high 20s. Outside however your PB is 23:30 IIRC which was 2 months ago when you were training for 5ks. And now you train at a much slower pace. I doubt you are under 22 slowpoke <_<

I didn't know Tyson ran, nice.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

Everyone, go to Bob Evan's at 6:00 tonight. That's how we're all gonna meetup I guess. 
If it doesn't work out, swarm Wendy's >.>


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 11, 2011)

I am kinda mad because I am gonna get there at 10 or 11 tonight. I wish that I had a full day before the competition to meet up and stuff.


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good competition everyone!
I will not come


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

Micael said:


> Have a good competition everyone!
> I will not come



wat
D:

I'm going down to the venue. Maybe I'll see a few people there.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2011)

What rooms are you all in?

Feel free to add your names and fill out your room numbers.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...FQyNqdHNvQmVHUW1MWktsWHc3d1kzTFVLWkE&hl=en_US


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2011)

Micael said:


> Have a good competition everyone!
> I will not come


 
But there is 2 rounds of multi, just for you!


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> But there is 2 rounds of multi, just for you!



Yea, that would have been nice to compete Mike and others for second place... (or first if we could tie Chester's hands)
Next time.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2011)

Today is when all the real Nationals hype starts. Please, for the sake of all of us that aren't there, record as much as possible and have as much fun as you can.
HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 11, 2011)

Where is everybody hanging out at right now?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Today is when all the real Nationals hype starts. Please, for the sake of all of us that aren't there, record as much as possible and have as much fun as you can.
> HYPE HYPE HYPE


 
Try this: http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/#


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck to everyone! Can't wait too see the results and videos.


----------



## ianography (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, does anybody know where Bob Evans is? I'm telling my friend about it and he wants to know.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> Hey, does anybody know where Bob Evans is? I'm telling my friend about it and he wants to know.


1455 Olentangy River Road.


----------



## ianography (Aug 11, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 1455 Olentangy River Road.


 
Thanks a ton


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 11, 2011)

good luck everyone


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 11, 2011)

See everyone at Bob Evan's at 6. I saw the Ballroom today all set up. Oh my god.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't actually know what hotel I'm staying in yet.

EDIT: Anyone interested in playing tennis, I'll be bringing my racquet and balls.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 11, 2011)

good luck everyone. i really wish i was there  sigh.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 11, 2011)

And 13.5 hours later, I'm here. That was a long enough drive for one day.

Heading to Bob Evan's assuming nothing's changed. See some of you there!


----------



## jrb (Aug 11, 2011)

cityzach said:


> good luck everyone. i really wish i was there  sigh.



Me too (100th post btw! Something to be happy about)


----------



## asportking (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so jealous of you guys....I was just down by Ohio only a week ago.

anyway, good luck to everyone going!


----------



## cobe (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Is anyone at the Hawthorn? It's about 10 minutes from the venue. I'm too lazy to get down to Bob Evans ATM.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got to my hotel, anyone staying at the Fairfield Marriot?


----------



## apollo11hah (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope to meet you tomorrow everyone i will bring some juggling balls if people intrested in


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone staying at the Homewood suites?


----------



## Vincents (Aug 12, 2011)

If anyone is bored and needs something to do, go around campus asking everyone you see what their opinion of Jim Tressel is (and report back with results).


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a 5x5 I could borrow? I ordered stickers for mine but they haven't come yet, and I'm missing a center sticker.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2011)

everyone left me whar go to play n64 D:


----------



## teller (Aug 12, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> everyone left me whar go to play n64 D:


 
I was going to ask if anyone actually cubed at these gatherings, but I guess given that it's 3 days long you would have to eventually break out the basketballs and running shoes.

I am sad that I am not there; it was the best opportunity to meet the most cubers...but I am in the process of moving to another state right now. Next year, for certain!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 12, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> everyone left me whar go to play n64 D:


 
Bring a white cube. Everyone will think you're cool.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 12, 2011)

breakdown of my stuff:
3x3: 15, 10.97, 10.05, 11.19, 14.78 >_> 12.31, definitely could've been sub-11. :/
4x4: PBs by a good bit which I definitely was not expecting; I haven't truly practiced in months
OH: crappy horrible 25 average but I'll redeem myself in the second round hopefully
BLD: low 2 DNF because of mismemo and just didn't feel like doing the other solves 
Pyra: nice surprise, 7.87 average and a 5 something single, I was happy considering I've done like 30 solves ever.
FMC is all I have tomorrow.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 12, 2011)

just arrived at the hampton. 5 hours of sleep ahead of me :/


----------



## Selkie (Aug 12, 2011)

Best of luck everyone, looks set to be a fantastic comp.

Now if I can only coincide a business trip with US Nats in one of the next couple of years I have an outside chance of being able to join in the fun


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 12, 2011)

Breandan 9.67 avg


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevin Hays: 2:02.31 sniggle.

lolwut.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Hays got world record in 6x6 mean and single!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevin hays 6x6 single wr 2:02.31


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 12, 2011)

2:13, 2:11, 2:02


----------



## Meep (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats Hays


----------



## ianography (Aug 12, 2011)

Hooray for Hays


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 12, 2011)

I need a video! Wish I was there  Gratz to Hays!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2011)

His WR mean is 2:09.03 .


----------



## Micael (Aug 12, 2011)

I just saw on live result that Stefan got a 4x4BLD. Congratulation! Based on the time, I would guess it was its first attempt ever, like he did a while ago for 5x5BLD. haha.


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats to hays! Anyone have a video of it? Also, does anyone know when they will be announcing the venue for 2012?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2011)

^IDK, but my guess would be Sunday, at the end .


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

Hays <3


----------



## Meep (Aug 12, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Congrats to hays! Anyone have a video of it? Also, does anyone know when they will be announcing the venue for 2012?


 
I know that Hays records every single one of his solves lol


----------



## Escher (Aug 12, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Breandan 9.67 avg


 
<3 <3 <3

Gz Hays.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got back to the hotel. I did fairly well in 3x3, getting a 18.23 average when I am just barely sub-20. I got the nats shirt, lubix lunhui, and lubix zhanchi. As you've heard, Kevin Hays got the 6x6 sniggle and average. Hoping Ernie will get the master magic world record tomorrow. Looking for another great day of playing with our roobiks cubse.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

Umm. Day One:
2x2: 3.31	3.27	3.53	4.44	3.40 AVG: 3.41
3x3:13.11	13.69 13.36 10.63 (yes!) 15.93 AVG: 13.39
4x4: 1:05.78	1:10.41	1:01.83	1:18.08	1:06.30	AVG: 1:07.50	
3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF 
4x4BLD: DNF DNS DNS 
FMC: 69 (yeah, I suck)
Pyra: 7.69	15.46 8.13	7.36	11.75 AVG: 9.19
Clock: 15.06	30.21 21.77 14.05 14.96 AVG: 17.26	
Multi-BLD: 1/2 13:06 (I would've gotten a 2/2, but I untwisted a corner )


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

IamWEB said:


>


 
"YES WORLD RECORD!!!!"

That is such insane turn speed. Centers + edges took barely longer than it takes me to just do centers....


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> "YES WORLD RECORD!!!!"
> 
> That is such insane turn speed. Centers + edges took barely longer than it takes me to just do centers....


 
I'm the kid in Green with my phone out taking a picture at the end.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 13, 2011)

nats has been great. Met so many cool ppl so far. I got like 2:12 and 2:13 in 4x4 but I just learned my parity lags the night b4 in the hotel room  and i got double parity. I knew I couldn't do bld in under 6 min so i just did the edges. I failed pyra got like 25 but i never do it anyway. For 3x3 i got a 21.90, 21.79, 13.22, 14.72 and 16.06 i normally avg like 15-16 ish but its so damn cols in the room and i was nervous the first two soaves. 2x2 i got like high 5 , low 6 , 8, like mid 6 and then i got a low 6 but it was + 2  running my avg. I normally avg like 5's but thats on the computer and wit stack mat its different. Cant wait for OH tmmrw.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats Kevin!

@2:02 video: OMG Turnspeed! O_O


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 13, 2011)

Aw, US nats always looks amazing! Congrats to Breandan. Come on Scotland!!!


----------



## Hays (Aug 13, 2011)

IamWEB said:


>


 
So I was definetaly going to put this up myself as soon as I was able to. Do you mind taking it down so I can put it up on my channel? Thanks.

And thanks everyone else for the congrats. I was super nervous on every solve, hopefully I'll get some calmer solves at finals now.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 13, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> OH: crappy horrible 25 average but I'll redeem myself in the second round hopefully



You did OH today?


----------



## Micael (Aug 13, 2011)

some news about multi?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> some news about multi?


 
Chester got a 14/20.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 13, 2011)

I was there today and it was great. tommorow will be megaminx round 1 and magic round 1. Cant wait


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

Hays said:


> So I was definetaly going to put this up myself as soon as I was able to. Do you mind taking it down so I can put it up on my channel? Thanks.
> 
> And thanks everyone else for the congrats. I was super nervous on every solve, hopefully I'll get some calmer solves at finals now.


 
Looks like Lucas uploaded it. Try asking him.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

I got one of Woner's clock solves.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 13, 2011)

3x3 average of 5 at nationals. 38.83


----------



## CUBER888 (Aug 13, 2011)

I will be trying to sell or trade a bunch of cubes tomorrow including things like, modified cube4you gigaminx, alpha v, fII, yj 5x5, skewb, and many more things. If you want to see what I have my name is Robert Larkin and I will have my name tag thing on.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 13, 2011)

Ryan should just try for NAR instead of doing 18 w/ no review...though the result for 18/18 would be lulz


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 13, 2011)

CUBER888 said:


> I will be trying to sell or trade a bunch of cubes tomorrow including things like, modified cube4you gigaminx, alpha v, fII, yj 5x5, skewb, and many more things. If you want to see what I have my name is Robert Larkin and I will have my name tag thing on.


 
What are you asking for the gigaminx? Interested, I am.


----------



## blah (Aug 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Chester got a 14/20.


This is such misinformation a.k.a. bullpoopies.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

blah said:


> This is such misinformation a.k.a. bullpoopies.



Well SOOOOOOORRYYYYYYYYY.
What was it then?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol Chester


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 13, 2011)

All of today's results are up:
http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/index.php#0

(in case this wasn't mentioned: we have live results)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ryan 0/11 multi? What went wrong?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen my camera? I was sure that I packed it yesterday when I left the venue but I can't find it and it's possible that I left it on one of the tables. It's black and white coloured and it's a Kodak. 
I have a few of my 3x3x3 solves on it, so hopefully if anyone finds it they'll see them and know it's mine. :/


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2011)

THe live results don't show Multiple Blindfolded in yellow, as it should.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 13, 2011)

Megaminx: (58.59), 1:05.75, (1:16.06), 1:12.91, 1:05.06 = 1:07.90 average i think


----------



## Lid (Aug 13, 2011)

Pedro said:


> THe live results don't show Multiple Blindfolded in yellow, as it should.


 That's because the the round isn't finished. Attempt number 2 is on Sunday.



rowehessler said:


> Megaminx: (58.59), 1:05.75, (1:16.06), 1:12.91, 1:05.06 = 1:07.90 average i think



Jonathan Cookmeyer was even faster but without a sub1: 1:04.91, 1:06.88, 1:13.59, (1:00.36) (1:06.88) = 1:06.22


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 13, 2011)

Lid said:


> That's because the the round isn't finished. Attempt number 2 is on Sunday.


He meant that the text "3x3 Multiple Blindfolded" on the left sidebar should be yellow, not that the top three should be highlighted.
Green = finished, Yellow = started but not finished, Red = not started


----------



## Meep (Aug 13, 2011)

Lid said:


> That's because the the round isn't finished. Attempt number 2 is on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Cookmeyer was even faster but without a sub1: 1:04.91, 1:06.88, 1:13.59, (1:00.36) (1:06.88) = 1:06.22


 
Emily's NAR ):


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone recorded Rowe,Nakajima and Breandan's first round 3x3 solves?? If yes,please post them.can't wait to see

Also,anyone recorded Dan's 4x4 solves?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 13, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Anyone recorded Rowe,Nakajima and Breandan's first round 3x3 solves?? If yes,please post them.can't wait to see
> 
> Also,anyone recorded Dan's 4x4 solves?



You can find all the live results here.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> You can find all the live results here.


 
erm, I think he wanted video.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 13, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> erm, I think he wanted video.



Right. Missed the "recorded" part.


----------



## timeless (Aug 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Ryan 0/11 multi? What went wrong?


 
i think he has a few more attemps


----------



## blah (Aug 13, 2011)

dankoen 39.16 avg kthxbai


----------



## blah (Aug 13, 2011)

yu nakajima 31 fmc


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2011)

omg he's back


----------



## Micael (Aug 13, 2011)

blah said:


> yu nakajima 31 fmc


 
Live results show DNF?


----------



## degenerat (Aug 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> Live results show DNF?


There are two attempts. I guess in first DNF but in second 31.


----------



## Micael (Aug 13, 2011)

yea, my bad


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 13, 2011)

If anyone sees a Lubix Zhanchi. Check under the yellow center cap and if there's a little piece of paper, It's mine.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL I think I made master magic finals.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 13, 2011)

I texted ryan about his result in multi but he ignored it. I have no clue what is going on for that


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking at Live Results:

Due to some messed up 2x2x2 solves, Woner didn't make it to the finals  .
Rowe was the last person on the list (16 of 16) to make it.

On the brighter side of that round: Weston made 4th place, Anthony made 2nd, and Justin won it with a 2.62 average (his official new PB).


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Justin won it with a 2.62 average (his official new PB).


Oh snap, 0.01 off of Bill.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 14, 2011)

Andy Smith said that Ernie got a 1.74 master magic average. That beats the old average by .21.


----------



## Micael (Aug 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I texted ryan about his result in multi but he ignored it. I have no clue what is going on for that



how can he be unaware of his result? Or I just misunderstand?

edit: oh you mean he did not reply to your text?
edit2: ok, I did a fool of myself again


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

Micael said:


> how can he be unaware of his result? Or I just misunderstand?


 
I think he meant that Ryan ignored the text message, not the result.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2011)

Today was a pretty good day for me on 5x5x5 BLD. I got the first two: 14:41 and 14:26 (actually 14:40.82 and 14:25.88 - I wrote them down because I'm silly that way). The third one was off by just 3 central edges because I did two images out of order; when I got to those two images, I was a little afraid I was doing them out of order, so I knew they might be wrong. A pity, because it would have been NAR: 12:27.78. Oh, well, maybe next time. Chris, for now, you're still safe...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike, how often do you do attempt 5x5x5 BLD? Impressive results IMO^.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Today was a pretty good day for me on 5x5x5 BLD. I got the first two: 14:41 and 14:26 (actually 14:40.82 and 14:25.88 - I wrote them down because I'm silly that way). The third one was off by just 3 central edges because I did two images out of order; when I got to those two images, I was a little afraid I was doing them out of order, so I knew they might be wrong. A pity, because it would have been NAR: 12:27.78. Oh, well, maybe next time. Chris, for now, you're still safe...


 
Congrats on the fast solves Mike! Sorry for the DNF  but congrats that it was such a fast solve, in competition no less! Very well done!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Mike, how often do you do attempt 5x5x5 BLD? Impressive results IMO^.


 
If you mean on a regular basis, as practice, I always do at least the three attempts each week for the weekly competition, and I now usually do at least one more for the blindfold race thread. I usually don't do more than that, though, although I have been keeping this pace up for several years now. It's kind of frightening to think how many 5x5x5 BLD attempts I've done since I started cubing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Andy Smith said that Ernie got a 1.74 master magic average. That beats the old average by .21.


Whoa o_0


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

If he broke the Master Magic average I'm going to...well I don't know what I'm going to do


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

it's 1.75


----------



## timeless (Aug 14, 2011)

can someone livestream again
the last one doesnt load anymore


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2011)

I got 2nd in Master Magic.
lolwut.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I'm going to live stream tomorrow for finals and stuff.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Today was a pretty good day for me on 5x5x5 BLD. I got the first two: 14:41 and 14:26 (actually 14:40.82 and 14:25.88 - I wrote them down because I'm silly that way). The third one was off by just 3 central edges because I did two images out of order; when I got to those two images, I was a little afraid I was doing them out of order, so I knew they might be wrong. A pity, because it would have been NAR: 12:27.78.* Oh, well, maybe next time.* Chris, for now, you're still safe...


 well you could come to CO next week and try again


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 14, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Ryan 0/11 multi? What went wrong?


 
I finished memo at 26, finished review at 40, and then midway through edges I forgot an image so I put that down, and then I began second cube. Though I couldn't remember much of it. I didn't want to set 2 cubes down so I just sat there. Every few minutes, a locations' images would be remembered, but after 3 locations I couldn't remember anymore onward. After the hour I looked at what next edge was, put on the blindfold and solved the cube, I just wish I reviewed more. Meh. There is always tomorrow (soon to be today).


----------



## teller (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I finished memo at 26, finished review at 40, and then midway through edges I forgot an image so I put that down, and then I began second cube. Though I couldn't remember much of it. I didn't want to set 2 cubes down so I just sat there. Every few minutes, a locations' images would be remembered, but after 3 locations I couldn't remember anymore onward. After the hour I looked at what next edge was, put on the blindfold and solved the cube, I just wish I reviewed more. Meh. There is always tomorrow (soon to be today).


Sounds like tricky business...you don't usually like to begin multi until you're in the right headspace, and here you were not.

Next attempt, gather up your calm and do what you already know how to do.


----------



## Micael (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I finished memo at 26, finished review at 40, and then midway through edges I forgot an image so I put that down, and then I began second cube. Though I couldn't remember much of it. I didn't want to set 2 cubes down so I just sat there. Every few minutes, a locations' images would be remembered, but after 3 locations I couldn't remember anymore onward. After the hour I looked at what next edge was, put on the blindfold and solved the cube, I just wish I reviewed more. Meh. There is always tomorrow (soon to be today).


 
I am not sure separating memo and review like that is the best thing. Anyway, you are better not changing anything for now, I know you can do very well for the second attempt.:tu


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Congrats to hays! Anyone have a video of it? Also, does anyone know when they will be announcing the venue for 2012?


 
The 2012 venue was announced in the competition program. Not sure how many have noticed yet.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

If it was announced then where is it?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If it was announced then where is it?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm guessing it's in Olentangy.

EDIT:  Post before mine. Makes this post seem less random.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

NO!!!!!! It's in OMEGLETREEE!!!!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris Bird is busy getting rested for Nationals Day 3, but sometimes he sleep-browses.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

I AM PREPARING FOR ALL ZERO OF MY EVENTS TOMORROW.... crap caps lock is totally super special lame.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Rooting for your friends still competing is tough work, maybe harder than actually having events. Where's Nats 2012?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Rooting for your friends still competing is tough work, maybe harder than actually having events. Where's Nats 2012?


 
LOL. We'll find out today.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

I cant beileve that I cant go today.


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

yu nakajima 1:04.53 5x5x5


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, that one is impressive.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

Weston Mizumoto: 11.84 OH single


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

Weston Mizumoto: 15.17 OH Average


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

15.16, noob


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

= NAR


----------



## Hershey (Aug 14, 2011)

Weston is so fast at OH.
<3


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

heh...Dan won 6x6


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2011)

10.88 Official average with a 9.19 single  I'm in finals!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Nakajima did NOT make the finals! ;__; 17th of 16 making it.

Harris and Rowe 9.35 and 9.46 averages, respectively.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got back from lunch with Mike Hughey. I knew he did some pretty crazy things, but never knew how crazy until he explained it to us.

Mike, you are insane. I really want to learn [1]BLD now. And MegaBLD.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> And MegaBLD.


 
Explain 0_0, please.

EDIT: Oh, Megaminx BLD. I thought you meant MEGA BLD.
|
|
v


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Explain 0_0, please.


 
Apparently you actually can do slice moves on a megaminx. It blew my mind.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Apparently you actually can do slice moves on a megaminx. It blew my mind.


 
Wait wat. Am confuse.


----------



## Coke (Aug 14, 2011)

I couldn't attend on Sunday because of religious reasons D: I didn't win magic because of it. I would have won, I compared the winner's to my own, and if I had competed I would have won. ;(

and also I didn't get to compete master magic.

Why does it have to be friday saturday sunday? Its the same next year too. I don't want to have this happen AGAIN 

It kinda pisses me off. ugh.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Coke said:


> I couldn't attend on Sunday because of religious reasons D: I didn't win magic because of it. I would have won, I compared the winner's to my own, and if I had competed I would have won. ;(
> 
> and also I didn't get to compete master magic.
> 
> ...


 
You now have 1 year to convince your church to do an annual live stream of their service the day of Nationals, so you can watch from the venue. Bring your Bible, a laptop, and some headphones.


----------



## Benyó (Aug 14, 2011)

forget your imaginary friend and just compete next time instead of changing next year's date
probably it's held on sunday because most of the people don't work at the weekend (and sunday is a part of the weekend)


----------



## Coke (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> You now have 1 year to convince your church to do an annual live stream of their service the day of Nationals, so you can watch from the venue. Bring your Bible, a laptop, and some headphones.



Totally dude.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 14, 2011)

Coke said:


> I couldn't attend on Sunday because of religious reasons D: I didn't win magic because of it. I would have won, I compared the winner's to my own, and if I had competed I would have won. ;(
> 
> and also I didn't get to compete master magic.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of religous reasons? No cubing on Sunday? I didn't know that was one of the 10 commandments.

anyway, if you made it Thursday, people that work M-F would just have to take off work/skip school an extra day. Weekends generally work better for most people.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

*ANTHONY BROOKS
2X2X2 NATIONAL CHAMPION 2011

YEAH!*


----------



## Coke (Aug 14, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> What kind of religous reasons? No cubing on Sunday? I didn't know that was one of the 10 commandments.
> 
> anyway, if you made it Thursday, people that work M-F would just have to take off work/skip school an extra day. Weekends generally work better for most people.


 
Not just cubing lmao. pretty much everything. Day of rest bro :O


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2011)

Coke said:


> I couldn't attend on Sunday because of religious reasons D: I didn't win magic because of it. I would have won, I compared the winner's to my own, and if I had competed I would have won. ;(
> 
> and also I didn't get to compete master magic.
> 
> ...


 
Wow the levels of butthurt.

P.S. Some absolutely sick times from people in this comp <3


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan Cohen 4x4x4 *NAR* single 32.56 &* NAR* average 38.59 and he is the National Champion.
Runner up is Nakajima, and Kevin Hays is 3rd.

The top 3 remained the same for all 3 rounds.

EDIT:

And now

Weston Mizumoto *3x3x3 OH National Champion!*  16.75 average! Congrats .
Rowe Hessler Runner-Up with a 16.94 average
Chris Dzoan takes 3rd with a 18.63 average


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 14, 2011)

Benyó said:


> *forget your imaginary friend *and just compete next time instead of changing next year's date
> probably it's held on sunday because most of the people don't work at the weekend (and sunday is a part of the weekend)


 Don't be an ass.
@coke you could have figured it out i.e.: If it was a service find one at a different time. 
Now if cubing is a sin on sunday, then I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## ianography (Aug 14, 2011)

No cubing on Sunday? I thought it was no _post_ on Sunday...


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait hold on the forum censors ***** but not ass? That's sort of screwed up.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> No cubing on Sunday? I thought it was no _post_ on Sunday...


 
I totally get that reference


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 14, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Wait hold on the forum censors ***** but not ass? That's sort of screwed up.


 
*****? They censor i d i o t. Always wondered why. Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 14, 2011)

Live Stream 
http://j-tv.me/nElGfR


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be updating the live results for every two finalists.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2011)

Is the live stream about 10 minutes behind the action? I'm just seeing Kevin and Lucas about to solve now


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 14, 2011)

The live stream ended for some reason, so you are watching from the beginning.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 14, 2011)

They stopped recording after 20 minutes. The best thing is this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah0g6uQgMQo2dC1NbnRRRFZjRC1mV0NrdWcwZlpUcUE&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 14, 2011)

Or http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/index.php#7.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Jakube said:


> They stopped recording after 20 minutes. The best thing is this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah0g6uQgMQo2dC1NbnRRRFZjRC1mV0NrdWcwZlpUcUE&hl=en_US#gid=0


 
Now you show us v_v .
I forgot about the live google documents...

Everyone rush to it gogogo.

EDIT: @ZamHalen: The live results update every 15 minutes unless manually done. Google Docs is actually live.


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

well that's the first 8. i'm not uploading anything anymore 

edit: osht someone did a google spreadsheet for this? way to spoil the fun.


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2011)

dankoen 7.93


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

*U.S. Nationals 2011 3x3x3 Speed WINNERS (Top 3)!*

*Congratulations to the winner of The 2011 U.S. NATIONALS*
*Breandan Vallance!* (of UK though)
*wins with an average of 9.91!*

Times: 9.33 (DNF) 9.21 9.78 10.63


*
Congratulations to our National Runner-Up, Dan Cohen! <--- U.S. National Champ for 2011
Dan took 2nd with an average of 10.13!*

Times: (7.93) 10.65 (12.19) 8.71 11.02

*Congrats to 3rd place, Kevin Hays!
His average was 10.36!*
Times: (8.75)	(11.38)	10.46	10.38	10.25

Rowe Hessler, the 2-year defending champion, took IVth place.

*
2011*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 14, 2011)

Breandan wins
Dan second
Kevin 3rd
Rowe 4th


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

US National champion from the UK. heh


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan is technically US champion. Breandan won though so idk.

ALSO:Rowe should've won......


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratz to Breandan!! :tu


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2011)

breandan won, but dan is the US champ... easy as that


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol Breandan making it tense for himself by doing a DNF in the 2nd solve... I see what you did there


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

ROWE SHOULD HAVE WON!!!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I failed at 2x2 finals, I was surprised when I made in in though. I didn't really like the format for 2x2 finals, I'm used to having time in between solves.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2011)

This was definitely my favourite competition thus far. So much fun. 
I failed at pretty much everything (SURPRISE!) but I'm happy that I made 3x3 semi-finals and sq-1 finals.

Are there any plans for tonight? There's supposedly a meet-up at Bob Evans later tonight (at least that's what I've heard, and that's what I told Nakaji...), after supper.


Edit: Has anyone found my camera yet? I last saw it on Friday in the ballroom. It's a black and white Kodak playsport, it looks like this:


Spoiler












Edit 2: Tristan, Chris and I are heading to Bob Evans right now (it's 9:10pm). If anyone's up for the cube meet right now then come.  We'll be staying there for a few hours unless no one else comes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats to Breandan for being the champ and Dan for being the US champ. 
Good showing from everyone else too.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sarah hates me now, because I didn't do the master magic rap  maybe next time!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> and that's what I told Nakaji...)


 LUCKY.

Did he sign your cube shirt?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 15, 2011)

First of all, great competition! Thanks to all the organizers and staff for making it happen. I really enjoyed cubing with everyone. Making 3x3 finals was also really cool. 
Secondly, I'm putting out an amber alert for some cubes:
I'm missing a black Haiyan Memory. It has the original stickers but the logo is faded off. This cube was my main until the good people at lubix converted me to the zhanchi, which is miles better. I still would really like this cube back, however. 
I'm also missing a cubic V2. It's black with original sticker. 
Finally I lost my black V5 with the original v-cube stickers. It's not modded or anything. It's really not even broken in very well. Thank you to Nathan Dwyer and Sebastian Miner for letting me borrow their cubes today. 
Please let me know if you find anything.
Thanks and well done to everyone this weekend!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well awesome comp everyone. Sarah sorry I fail at sq1 team solve but hey our second attempt was better and I still can't believe you didn't know the double j on the 3x3. Oh and there was some guy that had his 6x6 explode right before 3x3 finals and I believe I have one of your pieces. Contact me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Weston (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy ****.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

Weston said:


> Holy ****.


 
DID YOU GET YOUR OH NAR ON VIDEO?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> I still can't believe you didn't know the double j on the 3x3.


 
WHAT?!


----------



## Weston (Aug 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> DID YOU GET YOUR OH NAR ON VIDEO?


Cameron has the last three solves.
but not the sub 12


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 15, 2011)

Whats with your signature weston?  (It's andy)


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

Anonymous user 3872: dan is the us champion
me: SUB-9 NOW ROWE GOGOGO.
Anonymous user 47: UK won US NATS, LAME.
Anonymous user 48: yay go UK
Anonymous user 80: Bread Man Violence!!!!
Anonymous user 5758: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOOOOOO
me: please be prank
Anonymous user 5758: NOOOO ITS COLLAL
Anonymous user 7168: hays got 3rd!
me: PLEASE
Anonymous user 48 has left.
Anonymous user 6535: LOL DAN COHEN IS US CHAMPION
me: ACTUALLY 8.77 RIGHT?
Anonymous user 4912: NOPE
me: -2 FOR PROWE?
Anonymous user 5758: PLESE BE PRANK
Anonymous user 6535: even if rowe got a 7 or something, dan cohen would have won by 0.01
Anonymous user 5758: lolsnoo
Anonymous user 497 has left.
Anonymous user 4912: SLOW
Anonymous user 5758: Game over!
Anonymous user 6189 has left.
Anonymous user 8735 has opened the document.
Anonymous user 5758: Dan collal wins for the united chinks
Anonymous user 3871 has left.
Anonymous user 4912: Congratulations gentlemen
Anonymous user 5758: F***
me: AH!
Anonymous user 4912: And thank you dear Anons
Anonymous user 5758: my brother one
im henry cohen
Anonymous user 6535: BREANDAN IS NOT US CHAMPION BECAUSE NOT US
DAN CONE HEAD IS
Anonymous user 5758: llol.
Anonymous user 2556 has opened the document.
Anonymous user 2556 has left.
Anonymous user 46 has left.
Anonymous user 50 has left.
Anonymous user 7806 has left.
Anonymous user 2885 has left.
Anonymous user 4912 has left.
Anonymous user 3752 has left.
Anonymous user 1117 has left.
Anonymous user 2758 has left.
Anonymous user 4814 has left.
Anonymous user 47 has left.


----------



## teller (Aug 15, 2011)

Weston!!! You now rule all 50 states at OH! I am soooo tickled on your behalf!


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

teller said:


> Weston!!! You now rule all 50 states at OH! I am soooo tickled on your behalf!


 
And Canada and Mexico


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 15, 2011)

The rest of live results are up.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got home; that was a fun competition. I beat some of my official records, so at least they're getting a little closer to at-home times (still sucked a bit, though). Thanks to anyone who helped me in learning square-1, it's gone from my least favorite puzzle to one of my favorites all in the matter of a day.

Congrats to Kevin, Weston, Ernie, and anyone else I'm forgetting that broke records.


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2011)

of course it's easy to forget dankoen, no one cares about dankoen breaking records


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 15, 2011)

woo  Anyone have videos of my solves? (4x4 singles / 3x3 singles/finals)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> woo  Anyone have videos of my solves? (4x4 singles / 3x3 singles/finals)


 
NO ONE CARES THAT U DID WELL DAN. DAMN.

srsly though grats.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

Me, Sarah, Tristan, Tran, Perkins, Tamanas, and some others were spectators during an hour long interview between Macky and Nakajima. It was filmed and will be Macky's to do with as he sees fit. Many questions were asked and answer of the speedcubing master himself, but he remains a mysterious individual nontheless. A complete and total inspiration.

~Chris


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

I predict this will be faz's worst competition.


----------



## teller (Aug 15, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Me, Sarah, Tristan, Tran, Perkins, Tamanas, and some others were spectators during an hour long interview between Macky and Nakajima. It was filmed and will be Macky's to do with as he sees fit. Many questions were asked and answer of the speedcubing master himself, but he remains a mysterious individual nontheless. A complete and total inspiration.
> 
> ~Chris


I arrived slightly past the Nakajima era, but just the same I am very intrigued by this. It is somehwat like getting into the mind of Akkersdijk.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> I predict this will be faz's worst competition.


 
You make no sense.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 15, 2011)

Seemed fun. I might make it this year.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 15, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Seemed fun. I might make it this year.


 
Make what this year? The competition? Or do you mean make it next year?


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 15, 2011)

blah said:


> of course it's easy to forget dankoen, no one cares about dankoen breaking records


 
Yeah, I realized that I forgot Dan right after I posted. Doh. (Congrats Dan)


----------



## EricReese (Aug 15, 2011)

What's the double j?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah yeah, the Nakajima interview! More stuff to look forward too . An hour long interview with spectators, lolwow.



krnballerzzz said:


> Make what this year? The competition? Or do you mean make it next year?


 
He means next year, sillyman.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2011)

EricReese said:


> What's the double j?


 
R2 U R2 U' D' R2 D R2, IT'S LIKE / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) ON A SQWUN.


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> woo  Anyone have videos of my solves? (4x4 singles / 3x3 singles/finals)


 
Makes a change from last years results eh?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so apparently I made Square-1 Finals, did awesome, and then got disqualified because I wasn't supposed to be in finals.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm gonna leave Columbus in about an hour. This was a great trip.  Thanks everyone for all the good times we had this weekend. Lots of exciting stuff happened and the competition was completely worth the long bus ride here. Now I have about 12 hours in a bus to Toronto then another hour or so to get back home, which is plenty of time to think-up "Did You knows". Expect a really long list of DYKs from me sometime tonight or tomorrow.

Btw I found my camera, it was hidden underneath my pillow fort thing the entire time.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen these cubes? 

Colored Lingyun, has black side, but is stickered with CS standard.
Lubix Zhanchi. Only had it for a few hours


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> R2 U R2 U' D' R2 D R2, IT'S LIKE / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) ON A SQWUN.


 
how do you fingertrick that? on sq1.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> woo  Anyone have videos of my solves? (4x4 singles / 3x3 singles/finals)


 
I think i have most of your 3x3 finals results but the cameraman was partially blocking a few. But i dont think ill ever actually move the videos from my camera to my computer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> And Canada and Mexico


 
Don't forget El Salvador, Puerto Rico and Aruba


----------



## joey (Aug 15, 2011)

WTF MIKE HUGHEY 1:04 BLD.


----------



## chris410 (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

joey said:


> WTF MIKE HUGHEY 1:04 BLD.


 
Yes, joey, you need to get to work - I can't believe you let me get ahead of you.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> how do you fingertrick that? on sq1.


 
It's easier to finger trick if you do the alg the better way. Okay, so, R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' and (-3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,0) 

Sarah should learn the better way


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

i know how to turn a sq1 fast...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay 3rd place in BLD finals . Slow time, but I didn't practice . Did bad in everything (0 preparation) but I had a blast, which was my goal of this comp. Can't wait for next year .

DYKs will be done later


----------



## Selkie (Aug 15, 2011)

joey said:


> WTF MIKE HUGHEY 1:04 BLD.


 
That one caught my eye on the live results. Really nice time Mike :tu


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2011)

ya i pooped and peed my pants simultaneously when i found out about the hughey64


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering why you looked so uncomfortable.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike definitely deserved that


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering why you looked so uncomfortable wondering why I looked so uncomfortable.

Then I realized it probably didn't smell very pleasant.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2011)

joey said:


> MIKE HUGHEY 1:04 BLD.



Wow Mike, very very good! Fun !!!
Now that I checked, I also saw that you had 6/6, and 
still managed 1:04. Impressive .


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike! Congratulations on your amazing BLD results!

Chester! Congratulations on yours as well!

Also, a shout out to Ryan for your 3x3x3 BLD finish!

Awesome job guys! Very fun!


----------



## Tyson (Aug 15, 2011)

Is anyone still left in Columbus? A news station wants to interview someone tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> It's easier to finger trick if you do the alg the better way. Okay, so, R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' *R2* and */*(-3,0)/(3,3)/(*0*,*-3*)*/*
> 
> Sarah should learn the better way


Nah, I still prefer mine. How do you do the D' R2 at the end?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Nah, I still prefer mine. How do you do the D' R2 at the end?


 Like woner..... clicky


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Like woner..... clicky


 Ah. I grip the second last R2 differently. I'm sticking with bars on front. :3


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2011)

That competition was so Olentangy!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> That competition was so Olentangy!


 
My grandma and I couldn't figure out how to pronounce it. 
I feel so Olentangy right now, because I get to go to school tomorrow!


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2011)

/oʊlənˈtændʒi/


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you know that...　

-I baked 18 muffins in the morning before I left in order to attempt to live off of them for the whole weekend?
-The Megabus through Columbus actually stops at the building of the venue, but I didn’t know at the time so I stayed on it and got off 10 mins down the road from it?
-When I was waiting at a bus terminal a homeless lady was asking around for food and I offered her a muffin, and when I tried to give it to her she freaked out and said she only accepts meat and potatoes?
-The street that the main hotel was on was called Olentangy River Road?
-Olentangy is Bob’s new favourite adjective?
-Someone kept calling it omegle-tree?
-The planned cube meet the day before Day 1 happened outside on the grass in front of Bob Evans, because no one thought of going inside it?
-We couldn't figure out how to turn the washroom lights in the hotel room on, so I took one of the desk lamps and an extension cord and set it up on the washroom floor?
-I conveniently accidentally badly cut my left index finger the night before Day 1?
-"It's like... Haiyan going all Haiyan"?
-My Alpha 2 sounds like toast?
-I ate a bug because someone told me to, then I ate another three just for lols?
-More people commented on my pajama pants than my tattoo and piercings (including my cube earrings) combined? 
-The hotel cleaning lady was nice and didn't destroy up my pillow fort?
-All the Canadians went to the Tim Hortons for breakfast on Day 1? 
-At Tim Hortons I received warm iced tea with ice in it to cover up the fact that it was warm?
-Warm iced tea is absolutely disgusting?
-Hamsledger and Slamhedger are the RB slot versions of Hedgeslammer and Sledgehammer?
-There was a convenience store called “Insomnia Cookie”?
-It wasn’t all that convenient since it was closed when we walked past it?
-Giving an icon cube to a colour blind person would be a cruel joke?
-When I was doing Team BLD with Chester, something exciting happened and everyone started cheering and clapping so I had to yell moves so Chester could hear, and just as it was getting a bit quieter I was yelling ”ANTI-TOASTER U PRIME”?
-Chester remembered what an anti-toaster was, even though the last time we practiced team BLD was about 2 years ago?
-When I was calling during Team BLD and others started yelling random notation, I felt like just walking away?
-I made Gears and Jackson addicted to skewb?
-Skewbs make good air hockey pucks?
-I failed at 3x3x3 semi-finals because the competition was ahead of schedule and I lost track of time and was skewbing too much?
-I kept unintentionally trying to turn my 3x3x3 like a skewb during official solves?
-I thought I came in last place in the 3x3x3 semi-finals, but Michael Perkins got me covered?
-My last 3x3x3 BLD was a DNF because I got bored half-way through the memo and wanted to go back to playing with my skewb?
-I learned square-1 EPs algs in between official solves, and actually ended up using two EPs that I just learned a few minutes before each of the solves?
-It’s just too bad that both of those times I did the wrong AUF/ADFs, almost causing DNFs had I not noticed that something went wrong before I slammed the square-1s down.
-I mistook Rowe's 58 megaminx solve for a 6:58 (the 0 on the timer looked like a 6 to me) and I was confused why people were clapping and cheering at it?
-I did 5x5x5 and megaminx with a band-aid on my left index finger, so I had to do U' moves with my right thumb?
-This made it very difficult for my times to not suck?
-I just barely missed the megaminx cut-off, but I would have made it if I did the EPLL more efficiently?
-I had an epic 7x7x7 pop where a center corner flew way behind me off of the stage?
-Someone who was also 7x7x7 solving at the time thought that I tripped off of the stage because of the way he heard me yell NOOOOOOO and dive off of the stage?
-While I was sprinting back to the stage with the missing center piece, my hat fell off and I didn’t bother to pick it up?
-I could’ve easily made the cut-off by a minute if it weren’t for the pop, but instead I missed it by a minute?
-Whoever was filling out the square-1 finals score cards got lazy and wrote “sq1” or “sq-1” instead of “square-1” on most of the cards?
-Because of this, I was pronouncing square-1 as “sqwun” for the rest of the day?
-“On a scale between one and olentangy..."?
-Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaappes!
-The algs for double J perms on sqwun works on a 3x3x3? (if the U and D stay square)
-“Lucas Parity” is appearantly common knowledge?
-No one gave me good suggestions for a name for my cube colour scheme?
-“Because f--- you, that’s why!”
-I got two 24oz reusable cans of Monster with ossim re-twistable lids for only $5?
-Both of the two Rebecca Black songs were played as entry songs in the 3x3x3 finals? (Christopher’s and Ethan’s)
-Me saying the alphabet backwards quickly sounds like Japanese to some people?
-Dat Juggling O_O
-A group of cubers including me were at Bob Evans cubing, and some others were outside looking through the window frantically waving their arms at us?
-I thought they were just trying to catch our attention, so I imitated them and waved my arms around randomly at them?
-It turned out that were trying to tell us that they couldn’t get inside because the front doors were locked and they’ve been waiting for us to get out for 20 mins?
-Weston's mom watches Yu Nakajima's YouTube videos and thinks he’s fantastic?
-Chris Bird has 21 different alarm clocks that have different alarms and he has out-smarted all of them?
-A small kitten doesn’t like bacon?
-Phil Yu doesn't like ZZ?
-Phil Yu's OH PLLs? O_O_O
-Kevin Hays only practices pyraminx?
-Tristan was honoured that Breandan knew his name and added that he thought he was a great YouTube cuber since he’s been around for a long time?
-Tristan needs to trust his gut feelings when he's driving without a map... and then go in the opposite direction?
-There were 6 of us in Tristan’s car at one point, and Chris Tran had to lie down sideways in back seat on top of Anthony, Weston and Chris Bird’s laps? 
-Tristan should’ve parked on the roof?
-If Tristan were born a girl he would’ve been named Brooke?
-He thinks that Brooke would have been suitable because he would’ve had tight t*ts?
-On my second FMC attempt I had a decent solution but I made it too complicated to write down so I just wrote "AMCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZDNF" on the answer sheet?
-Adam was spooning Macky?
-Ryan was spooning Adam?
-Adam threw a plushy at my face, so I grabbed Laser Bunneh and tried to throw it at his face?
-It missed, and it accidentally hit him in the nuts?
-Adam didn’t give me Laser Bunneh back for an hour or so?
-Chester wrote Nakaji’s name in kanji (Chinese chars used in Japanese) on his 7x7x7 score card?
-Breandan is not the man of srice?
-Tyson was very persuasive when he was advertising Rubik's plushies over the mic?
-He even convinced me to get three (one big, two smaller fuzzy dice things) of them for the small price of only $20?
-When I was crossing the border on the way back to Canada, my luggage was randomly checked, and when the border patrol person saw my Rubik's plushies, he said I could go?
-Denny started a new side event involving stackmatting turning a reversible plushy inside out?
-I was the first to sub10 with a 9.19?
-Gears later got a 7.xx?
-Neither of the winners of the Stefan Pochmann award (Stefan and Harris) knew what the Stefan Pochmann award actually was?
-Jackson was amazed that (rU’)*10 is an X perm on a 4x4x4, not to mention he loves H perms?
-James Cavanauh just blindly guessed that 20 people would attend an after-party at Bob Evans after Day 3 and some of us figured his guess was way too high?
-In fact, way more than 20 people came?
-James found a green center cap at Bob Evans and I looked at it and told him “It looks like one from a type A 3rd model…who would have one of those now-a-days?”, forgetting that I sold my old one to Jackson, who was sitting at the table behind me, a few days before?
-The cap turned out to be from Jackson's cube?
-Wonie gathered all the Canadians he could find and got a picture with all of us?
-Lucas decided to get cracking on full OLL since he realized he already knows about two-thirds of it anyway?
-Lucas likes to write OLLs in commutator and conjugate form if he can?
-Both Christopher Olsen and Ryan Reese (the best entries in Master Magic contest in Cubecast episode 14) don’t actually know the Master Magic song off by heart?
-At the Pittsburgh bus terminal, Ryan sang the master magic song again for us?
-Anthony didn’t know what Isaac Wappes looked like so he went around with Forte asking if anyone was Isaac?
-When people would answer ‘no’ to them, Forte would try to convince them that they were indeed Isaac?
-When Macky was interviewing Nakaji, Macky dropped the f-bomb when he accidentally spoke in Japanese to the camera instead of in English?
-When this happened, everyone else in the room went from complete silence to uncontrollable laughter in an instant?
-Dan Cohen is not a chicken?
-Muffin button?


----------



## Weston (Aug 16, 2011)

22 record on the 12 cube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 16, 2011)

@Sa967St Read every one.  

Sounds like it was a fun comp, but I really hope there won't be any terrible memes this year.


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...


 
Holy fluff that's a long list. And I am proud to say that I lol'ed on mutliple occasions.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> Holy fluff that's a long list. And I am proud to say that I lol'ed on mutliple occasions.


And you felt the need to quote the whole thing so we could read it again.

Did you know...

-Waris likes turtles?
-Rowe should have won?
-I cba to think of anything else... I'm going to sleep. Great competition everyone. I hope to see you all next year.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2011)

DYK
-Waffo was there
-Waffo actually missed all the events because he was there 1 month before nationals.


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

blade740 said:


> And you felt the need to quote the whole thing so we could read it again.


 
...Yeah.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2011)

Great competition, always (my fifth year in a row) a pleasure and great fun to meet you guys and gals and I'm looking forward to see some of you again in Toronto next weekend. I'm very happy with my BLD results, did the 4x4 because of the big time limit and the music stands (so I didn't have to bother a judge holding paper for so long). That was my first official and maybe third attempt ever, so 49 minutes is still a good time for me. After that, I dared to do the 5x5 as well, failed in 1:20 but I'm quite happy with the time and with having tried at all. As a last-minute decision I bought some 3x3s to do five cubes in multi, glad I did (thanks Mike for the advice) as I got third place behind Chester and Mike (who were far ahead, of course) after I had already lost all hope for making any podium.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...


 

Neil~ did you tell him to work the shaft?
Chris birds 150 dollar keyboard cost 5?
Chris told the pizza guy to deliver to the pizza places address.?
skewb pwns.?
denny and chris are best friends?
Tristan knows everything.?
I demagnetized my card 80 times.?
Team BLD has a lot of y's?
Drunk people arguing cubers are smart?
sober people arguing theyre not smart?
who's.....?
ZZ is badass even though small kittens dont like it?
we were supposed to hang out at bob evans, but everyone went to wendys instead?
it took 30 minutes to figure out how to get sarah?
jumbys pepperoni sticks are amazing?
and so is their ranch?


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ones that also applied to me:

WAAAAAAAPES
Guimond should be asian, so he could be man of srice
Dan Cohen should be named Douglas.... Dougcone...
Dan Cohen should be called man of bass
James Cavanaugh makes funny faces while solving magic
Regripless 2-gen H perm is the funniest thing to do evar!
I'm also now addicted to skoob
Jackson are solve 5x5 world-record style, he wants to be the winrar
Because he wants to be winrar, I said that he zips through solves, and extracts good solutions...desperate for another pun...I said "Jackson archive by five champion"...
Sarah sold Jackson a magic, and never restrung it...so I decided that it wasn't Sarah Strung...
People think they know of me, but don't know why...

There was more...but I'm too lazy and tired to type more...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2011)

Weston said:


> 22 record on the 12 cube.


 


Sa967St said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> -There were 6 of us in Tristan’s car at one point, and Chris Tran had to lie down sideways in back seat on top of Anthony, Weston and Chris Bird’s laps?


 
Good times, good times. Hahahahahah.

On the last day, Chester was wearing blue adidas shorts. I was also wearing the same shorts. I didn't notice until after the awards ceremony. O:


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Aug 16, 2011)

See you next time.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2011)

YES!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

DYK

Toys R Us is an alg?
I like spooning?
My first attempt at 5bld (unofficially and officially) wasn't *that* far off?
No practice at all isn't a good idea for Nats?
Unless you count my 3rd place in finals for 3bld (somehow pulled thatt off)
You should never watch other people BLD if you're worried about them beating you?
Sarah wasn't impressed with my Master Magic singing?
Justin likes getting raped in Pittsburgh?
Megan will be faster than Statue soon?
Megan doesn't know what to do if I don't come back to the bus stop, but she doesn't care what happens to Statue?
It's funny setting up 9 and 11 movers for Statue to solve, when he only can do 8 movers?
Sleep is probably important to do well in comp?
I should probably start practicing stuff again?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> DYK
> 
> Toys R Us is an alg?
> I like spooning?
> ...


 
Don't forget that you're good at punching things with your eye.

Will do DYKs later.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 16, 2011)

blade740 said:


> -Waris likes turtles?


 
Yes I do lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you know?
Tyson really really wanted to get rid of those plushies?
Tyson is really good at advertising?
A bunch of people bought them because of his persistence?
Plushie wars are fun to watch when Adam Zamora, Lucas Garron, and Sarah Strong are running around trying to kill each other?
Tyson is helping me get the Davis Cube Club going?
The X-Cube is actually amazing?
Lubix in tightened big cubes is actually really good?
The anti-toaster is scary?
Omegle-tree?
Thanks for the scenic route tristan?
Timbits are the gateway donut?
I have more but I haven't the time to post them?


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Did you know?
> Tyson really really wanted to get rid of those plushies?
> Tyson is really good at advertising?
> A bunch of people bought them because of his persistence?
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure you have me confused with somebody else. I wasn't involved in any plushie wars this weekend.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 16, 2011)

I love seeing my name pop up in dyks. 

Just to clear this up, my name is pronounced WAPP-ES. 
As in, the first syllable of whopper, the first syllable essence.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you know I hold the UWR for the cube bag reversal with 6.05?


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

Yu Nakajima said:


> See you next time.


 
YES! I'm actually going to try and learn Japanese this year so I can talk to you at Nationals!

But be prepared that I will not be that good


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> I'm pretty sure you have me confused with somebody else. I wasn't involved in any plushie wars this weekend.


Yeah, he was thinking of Adam Zamora.



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Did you know I hold the UWR for the cube bag reversal with 6.05?
> [video]


Hah, I didn't know you were filming me. I used a bit of a noob method for that solve. Do you have one of my 9s or the 8 by any chance?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> I'm pretty sure you have me confused with somebody else. I wasn't involved in any plushie wars this weekend.


 
Oops, sorry, I meant Adam Zamora ^_^


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone got the FMC scrambles?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Thanks for the scenic route tristan?


We're supposed to go north-east? NOU let's go south-west!
The good thing is he accidentally a shortcut to get into the hotel parking lot by going the "wrong" direction.



irontwig said:


> Anyone got the FMC scrambles?


The first one was
L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F U R2 B' R U F2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 F'


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Anyone got the FMC scrambles?


 
The 2nd one was:
D U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D B' F D2 B' D U R U2 B2 U


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The first one was
> L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F U R2 B' R U F2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 F'


'



cuBerBruce said:


> The 2nd one was:
> D U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D B' F D2 B' D U R U2 B2 U



Mm-hmm.
http://www.garron.us/archive/pdf/2011/fmc_nationals_2011_r1.pdf
http://www.garron.us/archive/pdf/2011/fmc_nationals_2011_r2.pdf


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2011)

cuBerBruce said:


> The 2nd one was:
> D U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D B' F D2 B' D U R U2 B2 U


 
F2L-1 with premoves U' L2 R2, but what to do next?: 
F' L' F' B' R2 B U2


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2011)

isaacthecuber said:


> I love seeing my name pop up in dyks.
> 
> Just to clear this up, my name is pronounced WAPP-ES.
> As in, the first syllable of whopper, the first syllable essence.


 
Ha, I remember having to call you and going "ISAAC... (whispers) Wapps? Wapes? Wappehs?"

DYK to come soon, featuring the Olentangy Diet.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Did you know I hold the UWR for the cube bag reversal with 6.05?


I refuse to believe you got the UWR D:< I have the UWR


----------



## Thompson (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you know eupogia


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 17, 2011)

Did You Know:
I was the first one to arrive at Olentangy?
I was really Olentangy that day? 
I metup with a small kitten a day before everyone else?
We discovered an underground waterpark?
Sela is pronounced "SEDA!"
Sarah sold me her X-Cube 4, Pyraminx, and Megaminx that needs stickers badly?
I broke my official 4x4 average PB twice with it?
Gears and I concluded white cubes are for awesome people?
I got an LL skip on an untimed solve?
"IT'S YU NAKAJIMA!!" *runs inside Bob Evan's*
Neither one of the gas stations nearby had Orangina?
When I asked at the second gas station, everyone stared at me?


Moar Later


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finished verifying 1748 scorecards. Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=USNationals2011


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Sela is prounounced "SEDA!"


lolno. The Japanese la/ra sound doesn't exist in English, and although it kind of sounds like a "da" sound in English, it's closer to a "la". 
I write is as "セラ".


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Sela is pro*u*nounced "SE*D*A!"


urdoinitwrong


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Just finished verifying 1748 scorecards.


 
Tim, you're a beast. At much smaller competitions than this one we split up this task.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Did You Know:
> 
> Sela is prounounced "SEDA!"
> 
> ...


 
its more like say - lrd- ah


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2011)

The times for my magic records are wrong. I never got called up to a table so I just walked away. Someones missing their solves me thinks.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm surprised that this comp was smaller than last years. I thought it was going to be HUGE, considering all the foreigners and all the fun documented from last year.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2011)

I heard a rumor that Yu Nakajima is in the building.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol I'm assuming he's back in Japan by now...and yes he was a Nats, and said he'll be back next well


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, he's back in Japan.


----------



## Hays (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I thought nationals this year went extremely well. It was very very organized and I absolutely loved the set up of the room. Having almost all the events in the same room was a great idea, and having tables to sit at instead of chairs was as well. I'm definitely coming next year to the "return o the plushie" 

And thanks to everyone who congratulated me on my WRs, and thanks to everyone who judged and ran the competition as they all did a great job and they helped make the competition run so smoothly.

Oh And Tyson is hilarious when selling plushies. Too bAd they didn't have a 6x6 version.

And Chris Tran is the most hilarious smurfer ever when playing Starcraft.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

How much was he selling plushies for? Maybe I'll get them next year at nats if I can come


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

I WANT PLUSHIE.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

Hays said:


> Oh And Tyson is hilarious when selling plushies. Too bad they didn't have a 6x6 version.


Get 8 of 'em and sew them together!


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

*Did you know?*

- Olentangy.
- We made some adjustments to our Do Not Disturb sign.
- There was a Greek gyro place across the street from the venue. A delicious $3 gyro for lunch beats the hell out of Subway and Chipotle.
- Our new registration process is made of win. Did anyone notice that we didn't have a line going out the door like last year?
- The "Rubik's cube" gelato in the coffee shop had a disgusting amount of artificial coloring.
- People who fell/jumped off the stage never cubed again.
- I never cubed again.
- If you keep your cube in a turtle, it makes you fast. Like a turtle.
- This happened.
- The first crossword clue is wrong.
- The answer to 65 across on the crossword was the 2012 venue. So if you were paying attention, you could have known the 2012 venue before it was announced.
- Olentangy juice is the breakfast of champions.
- Timbits are also part of the breakfast of champions. Also the pre-bedtime snack of champions.
- The banner Chris was making everyone sign read "Chinese cubers wish everyone a good time".
- If you stand directly below one of the projector screens and look up while live results are scrolling, it looks like the Star Wars opening crawl.
- Breandan joined Sam, Clancy, Lars V., Chris H. (and myself?) in the cubers rendered unrecognizable due to extreme haircuts club.
- Bob received a Certificate of Achievement for Olentangy.
- Daiki (Takao's 2 year old son) is good at giving high fives.
- This is Daniel's scrambling face.
- This is roughly what the 7x7 scrambling experience is like.
- The Olentangy River is a 97-mile-long tributary of the Scioto River in Ohio. It was originally called keenhongsheconsepung, but that doesn't roll off the tongue quite the same way.
- There are giant spiders all over the bridge over the Olentangy River.
- Not practicing 5BLD for a year and then doing three attempts in a row is not the best idea. On my third attempt, I did corners, midges and centers correctly, then realized halfway through my wing cycles that my brain was fried and had forgotten most of them.
- My first solve on the main stage occurred at 4pm on Sunday.
- Someone's Magic solve landed on the edge instead of flat on the mat. It was DNFed for not being flat, even though a lot of us are of the opinion that if your solve ends that way, you automatically win Magic.
- Try the new Olentangy diet: attend/run a large competition and lose weight despite eating like crap for a week.
- You should not request spicy snacks from Tyson.
- You should not accept candy from Stefan.
- You should always accept chips from the Riggenbach girls.
- Nationals 2011 is brought to you by Olentangy.
- Some photos can be found at http://usnationals2011.shutterfly.com


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

shelley said:


> - The first crossword clue is wrong.
> - The answer to 65 across on the crossword was the 2012 venue. So if you were paying attention, you could have known the 2012 venue before it was announced.


Ooh I noticed that giveaway clue, but didn't figure it out. What were the answers to the crossword? I only got about half of it. :/
The first clue should have been the 20th digit of pi, not the 18th btw.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2011)

shelley said:


> - Breandan joined Sam, Clancy, Lars V., Chris H. (and myself?) in the cubers rendered unrecognizable due to extreme haircuts club.



And Sam rejoined that club.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

I lol'd at the 7x7x7 scrambling picture.

And it's weird, I ate crap and I didn't gain a pound.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Ooh I noticed that giveaway clue, but didn't figure it out. What were the answers to the crossword? I only got about half of it. :/
> The first clue should have been the 20th digit of pi, not the 18th btw.


 
does 3 count as a digit?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

shelley said:


> - This is roughly what the 7x7 scrambling experience is like.


 
THIS is how I act for big cube scrambles :3.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> THIS is how I act for big cube scrambles :3.


 
I just tried to upvote you. I spend too much time on reddit.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

shelley said:


> I just tried to upvote you. I spend too much time on reddit.


 
You and I both :3.

Edit: I forgot to add the (FIXED) tag to it. I'm such a bad redditor.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow none of the fast people even came to this competition lol


----------



## EricReese (Aug 17, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Wow none of the fast people even came to this competition lol



...........................................


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Wow none of the fast people even came to this competition lol


 
wow. you must be a nub to not recognize names.


----------



## Weston (Aug 17, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Wow none of the fast people even came to this competition lol


 
Yeah its not like we had the current or former world champion or anything.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 17, 2011)

You know, I used to think Jorghi was just uninformed. Now I'm starting to believe he's just a troll. And I think he's just trying to get responses and ruin threads.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Well Jorghi is correct because I wasn't there. lolimsofullofit.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> Yeah its not like we had the current or former world champion or anything.


 Weston should learn2OH so he can be fast.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Wow none of the fast people even came to this competition lol


 
I like to see you get NAR in one handed or get sub 10 in 3x3.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 17, 2011)

irontwig said:


> F2L-1 with premoves U' L2 R2, but what to do next?:
> F' L' F' B' R2 B U2


 
My solution:

L D' L2 D L2
B' R2 B R y2
F2 L F2 L'
U' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 L y'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Weston (Aug 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I like to see you get NAR in one handed or get sub 10 in 3x3.


 
I don't want to see him get a NAR in OH D:


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> I don't want to see him get a NAR in OH D:


 
True...


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2011)

stolen pic is stolen


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2011)

shelley said:


> - You should not accept candy from Stefan.


 
Wait, what, why? Was something wrong with it?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Wait, what, why? Was something wrong with it?



The fruit juice inside fermented and burned. I had to take some through security because Daniel, Jeremy, and someone else had already gone through security before having any.

Did you know....
...Stefan swears to himself in English?
...David Gomes fell asleep while competing in FMC?
...I shook Stachu's hand like I said I would on Facebook, and he was really confused by it for a bit?


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Wait, what, why? Was something wrong with it?


 
Not really, just that the majority of cubers at this competition aren't yet of legal drinking age.

But yeah, that was quite a surprise when I bit into one.


----------



## keyan (Aug 18, 2011)

Most competitors probably started cubing after I'd left in '09, but for those of you that I do know, was nice seeing everybody. Plans are underway for a China competition the week after worlds, for people who aren't in a rush to get home.
BATTPOKE


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

shelley said:


> Not really, just that the majority of cubers at this competition aren't yet of legal drinking age.
> 
> But yeah, that was quite a surprise when I bit into one.


 
Alcohol candy? How did I miss that?


----------



## macky (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet there are some cool stories. Let me here them!!!

http://uncletyson.wordpress.com/about/
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25904-Story-Time-with-Uncle-Tyson-the-Blog


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 19, 2011)

macky said:


> I bet there are some cool stories. Let me here them!!!
> 
> http://uncletyson.wordpress.com/about/
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25904-Story-Time-with-Uncle-Tyson-the-Blog



Plushies?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Also I learned the G perm during FMC >.> So it took me like the entire hour to translate the freaking Gperm >.>


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Also I learned the G perm during FMC >.> So it took me like the entire hour to translate the freaking Gperm >.>


 
And after all of that, it was still a DNF. Tehe.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> And after all of that, it was still a DNF. Tehe.


 
yea was like fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

and my OH sucks so bad now D:


----------



## Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

Those FMC results were a pain in the ass to grade. There was one solution that had things like z x z in them. Poor Jaclyn was getting really confused.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2011)

Do rotations count as turns?


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Do rotations count as turns?


 
No.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2011)

but they counted towards the 72 max turns didnt they?


----------



## Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> but they counted towards the 72 max turns didnt they?


 
Yes but no solutions actually used all 80 spaces.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Hah, I didn't know you were filming me. I used a bit of a noob method for that solve. Do you have one of my 9s or the 8 by any chance?


 No, sorry. I only got one solve on camera.


jms_gears1 said:


> I refuse to believe you got the UWR D:< I have the UWR


 And what would your UWR be? I don't think I will hold the record for long.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 20, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> No, sorry. I only got one solve on camera.
> 
> And what would your UWR be? I don't think I will hold the record for long.


 I got somewhere between 6 and 7 seconds lol. Everyone else took so long before I tried too,  nubs.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you know...

-Breandan really is a cat?
-And he's very good at juggling?
-Minh Thai was there?
-SKEEEEEEWB?
-Seriously. Skewb.
-Sarah and I did skewb team-BLD in 3x.xx?
-Skewb team-BLD with Sarah is basically her solving the skewb blind with no inspection?
-Dan Dzoan may or may not have convinced me to learn OLL?
-I am the real man of slice? (If I ever get the opportunity to change my Member status to something else, this is undoubtedly what it will be.)
-AJ Blair finally had brind successu?
-Not funny is not a crime?
-Master magic is the hardest puzzle?
-AJ Blair are freeFOP like baus?
-Jeremy thinks "spin right" means y?
-He's wrong?
-All the juggling made me realize how important it really is to wear your helmet?
-Nick is very, very good at Settlers of Catan?
-It also helped that I'm not great at it and happened to play a terrible game?
-I am apparently not at all caught up with current speedcubing news?
-Seriously people, WTF is Lucas parity?
-There's a cubing memes page?
-I won the hand-washing award?
-Yet another Nationals has come and passed without anyone sneaking into Andrew Kang's room while he's asleep and covering every horizontal surface with skewbs?
-No waffo :C
-I have no idea how to end questions with emoticons?
-Sarah ninja'd about 25 of my did you knows?
-Plushies are not only good for you, they're also perfect gifts for your fast-approaching holiday or special event of choice?
-I finally found a new cube that I don't hate (it's a ZhanChi)?
-It's pretty good, but it still might not replace my A-III?
-Solving with Sarah's color scheme doesn't throw me off at all for some reason?
-I continued the my tradition of losing exactly two cubes at Nationals every year?
-My first 5x5 solve in round two would have missed first-round cutoffs by 22.75 seconds?
-It was my worst 5x5 solve, in comp, or at home, since Nationals 2009?
-I used one of the Lubix stations' screwdrivers to retension my 4x4 20 seconds before competing with it and setting a new comp PB single and average?
-I was inspired to finally add something to my signature?
-I had no less than three people ask me how I could possibly average sub-13 (obviously I can't in comp ) if I used a bad cube, turned slowly, and didn't know OLL?
-I don't really know?
-New favorite method name: Layer, gogogodone Method
-I got a new magic from Sarah, broke it while walking up to the side-event area to compete, then restrung it incorrectly (by two flipped corner tiles), disassembled it, and restrung it again?
-<3 that magic?
-I really should just give up on master magic?
-Anyone want to buy a master magic?
-I asked Dancone about 5x5 L4E, and for once he didn't have some sort of amazing, easy to learn, "I can't believe I didn't think of that before!" inducing trick to show me?
-I'm off to go solve a skewb?

Maybe more later.

Thanks to everyone for an absolutely wonderful competition; I look forward to seeing you all next year!


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 21, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Did you know...


 

How did you, Sarah, and I forget about the most important thing? RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW-OOOHKS!

But in all seriousness, great job this year guys! Lighting was awesome, venue was awesome, and plushies were awesome!


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> -Master magic is the hardest puzzle?



It is. Despite the results listed on the official website, everybody DNFed. I didn't see a single helmet all weekend.



JTW2007 said:


> -Jeremy thinks "spin right" means y?


 
I've done teamBLD with a couple of people. Approximately half of them take "spin right" to mean "turn the cube to the right", while the remainder use "spin right" as a shortcut for "spin the cube so the right side is now facing you", i.e. spin left. It's very confusing. In the end, I just do what I feel like (I prefer the former definition) and my caller just has to readjust his calls accordingly.


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2011)

shelley said:


> I've done teamBLD with a couple of people. Approximately half of them take "spin right" to mean "turn the cube to the right", while the remainder use "spin right" as a shortcut for "spin the cube so the right side is now facing you", i.e. spin left. It's very confusing. In the end, I just do what I feel like (I prefer the former definition) and my caller just has to readjust his calls accordingly.


 
Why nobody like y or y' ;_;


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Do rotations count as turns?


 
I think they should though. Or just be disallowed.

anyway does anyone have the second FMC scramble? I misplaced my notes and since we never got that little slip with the scramble on it I don't have the scramble anywhere any more.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2011)

Kian said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Do rotations count as turns?
> ...


 Thanks, it's not very clear in the WCA regs.


> E1a) The maximum length of a solution is 80 (moves and rotations).
> E2d) The metric to measure the length of the solution, is Half Turn Metric.






DavidWoner said:


> anyway does anyone have the second FMC scramble? I misplaced my notes and since we never got that little slip with the scramble on it I don't have the scramble anywhere any more.


Post #616.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Thanks, it's not very clear in the WCA regs.
> 
> Post #616.


 
See section 12a, specifically the part where Half Turn Metric is defined. Since rotations are not within that definition of the metric, they are not counted as moves.

And thank you for the scramble, I seem to have missed many more pages of this thread than I thought.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol Organizer for Nationals next year!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Lol Organizer for Nationals next year!


 Old news.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a good video of the finals and was able to reconstruct my 7.93 

Scramble: L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U' R B2 D' U B' U2 F2 (18f)

z2 y' R' F R D'
U' R U' R' U' L U L'
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R' U R U' R U R'
U R' U' R
U' U2 r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

56 turns (canceled) / 7.93s = 7.06 tps

Video is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PQJb6t3S-o (solve is at 4:26)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who defended their title of US National Champion:

4 times:
5x5 (Dan Cohen)
5x5 BLD (Mike Hughey)
Multi BLD (Mike Hughey)

3 times:
Clock (David Woner)
Pyraminx (Felix Lee)

2 times:
4x4 (Dan Cohen)
Megaminx (Jonathan Cookmeyer)
Square-1 (Andrew Nelson)


----------



## Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who defended their title of US National Champion:

6 times:
Most Olentangy (Bob Burton)

4 times:
Best Helmet (Stefan Pochmann)
Best Tim (Tim Reynolds)

3 times:
Best Tasting Soup (Dave Campbell)

2 times:
Hottest Pepper (Cayenne Barry)
Coolest Oklahoman (Daniel Hayes)


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2011)

The elusive cayenne barry is my favorite variant of berrypepper. Glad to see he kept his title.


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> The elusive cayenne barry is my favorite variant of berrypepper. Glad to see he kept his title.


 
I am pretty elusive.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 28, 2011)

Bob said:


> 6 times:
> Most Olentangy (Bob Burton)



I must admit, this was the olentangiest competition I have ever been to!


----------



## shelley (Aug 31, 2011)

I found an old Bob Evans receipt at the bottom of my purse. It has the word Olentangy on it.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 31, 2011)

shelley said:


> I found an old Bob Evans receipt at the bottom of my purse. It has the word Olentangy on it.


 
that needs to be framed


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you know:
-Donovan has an epic Mercedes?
-I tried to sell him his own car for some fries because I was hungry?
-Sarah remembered I'm from Ohio?
-I'm from Ohio?
-Some guy told me that Chris Bird wanted to talk to me but didn't say why?
-I waited for an awkward 5-ish minutes only to find out that he didn't want to talk to me (not in a rude way)?
-That guy was only messing with Chris?
-The Plushie will not harm you, and, in fact, cannot speak?
-When they had the plushie pride deal where you take up your plushie to get money off, my plushie was in my dad's car?
-Clock?
-I re-learned master magic on day one by singing the song?
-Lars Petrus never went up to the podium?
-Bob Evans serves pancakes, therefore AJ has heard of them?
-Drunk guys are bad at scrambling?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 31, 2011)

Bob said:


> Congratulations to everyone who defended their title of US National Champion:
> 
> 3 times:
> Best Tasting Soup (Dave Campbell)



No, you are wrong. I won the event, naturally, but I cannot be declared the US National Champion for the event because I am not American. As such, the title was given to Jim Mertens, who came in second.

Confusing, I know...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

Just like Breandan being the Champion, but Dan being the US Champion


----------



## Bob (Aug 31, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> No, you are wrong. I won the event, naturally, but I cannot be declared the US National Champion for the event because I am not American. As such, the title was given to Jim Mertens, who came in second.
> 
> Confusing, I know...


 
My apologies, Dave. You are absolutely correct.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2011)

tacgnol said:


> Did you know:
> -Some guy told me that Chris Bird wanted to talk to me but didn't say why?
> -I waited for an awkward 5-ish minutes only to find out that he didn't want to talk to me (not in a rude way)?
> -That guy was only messing with Chris?


 Youre welcome Chris


----------



## SilentlyintheShadows (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any links to when Nationals was on TV?


----------



## macky (Sep 21, 2011)

Before you forget, please add some trivia for [wiki]US Nationals 2011[/wiki].


----------

